# Poolgewässer



## volkerm (2. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

mir gefällt das System der Gewässerpools im DAV recht gut; gibt Freiheit.
Brotfisch möchte ich explizit zur Diskussion einladen.
Leider kenne ich Deinen Vornamen nicht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mir gefällt das System der Gewässerpools im DAV recht gut; gibt Freiheit.
> Brotfisch möchte ich explizit zur Diskussion einladen.
> ...


 
Hallo Volker,
danke für die Einladung. Bin gleich am Wasser, aber wir können ja gerne die nächsten Tage diskutieren.

Soviel vorneweg: Die Freiheit (aus Anglersicht betrachtet) finde ich ja auch reizvoll und ich will sie auch gar nicht einschränken. Mein Modell einer Vertriebsgemeinschaft ist auch nicht als Gewässerpoolabschaffungsprojekt gedacht, wie einige hier unterstellt haben. Mit ihm könnte in den Bundesländern, in denen es heute kein Gewässerpool gibt für Angler eine vergleichbare Freiheit hergestellt werden. 

Das wäre - insbesondere bei professioneller Umsetzung - für den Angler bequem und auch "freizügig". Für die Gewässerpächter (insbesondere Vereine) wäre es sinnvoll, weil sie sich nicht mehr um den Absatz der Gewässerkarten an Nichtmitglieder kümmern müssten. Für die Vertriebsgemeinschaft (Landesverband) wäre es gut, weil sie eine sinnvolle ergänzende Dienstleistung für die Vereine und Angler erbrächten. Für die Gewässer und Fische wäre es gut, weil ein Anreiz bestünde, ihren Gewässerzustand und Fischbestand zu verbessern, wenn die Nachfrage nach entsprechenden Karten sinkt. 

Soviel für's erste. Jetzt aber Petri Heil!

Thomas


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Entschuldigung:
Im vorangegangenen Beitrag muss es statt "Freiheit" "Freizügigkeit" heißen.


----------



## volkerm (3. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Na Thomas,

was gefangen?

Ich habe gerade privat ein paar Unpässlichkeiten, die zu bearbeiten sind.
Melde mich!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Brotfisch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



volkerma schrieb:


> Na Thomas,
> 
> was gefangen?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Volker,
kein Problem: Privat geht vor: Viel Erfolg.

Heute 31°, keine Wolke, die Hechte vierzig Zentimeter unter dem Substrat. Pilze? Staubtrockener Wald. Aber das Schwarzbier war gut.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast aber nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun..



Hat es schon. Ich sehe auch hier die Argumentation auf Basis länderspezifischer Gegebenheiten. Dann kann etwas gravierend negatives in einem BL für ein anderes überhaupt keinen Belang haben.

Wir reden hier aber über die Einheit der Bundesverbände und da gehört das verstehen der Belange anderer BL uneingeschränkt dazu.





Brotfisch schrieb:


> "Warrig" klingt schön - aber ich weiß leider nicht, was es heißt.
> 
> Das ist unsere dialektische Bezeichnung für störrisch.|supergri
> 
> ...



Habe ich mal grob gemacht.

Das alles war bis in die frühen 90er anders. Die Abschottung der Vereine, die Eigenmeierei begann mit Herrn Drosse, der auf LV Sitzungen unverholen gedroht hat, jeden anzuzeigen, der gegen seine Richtlinien verstößt. Da hat man sich entschieden, halt lieber unter sich zu sein, keine Gastanger an die Gewässer zu lassen, weil die könnten ja was verbotenes tun, wofür der Verein dann haftbar gemacht werde. Man wolle weiter mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln oder Setzkescher benutzen (und macht das auch kräftig) und dabei halt unbeobachtet sein. Lieber die nötigen Gelder durch Beitragserhöhungen und mit weniger Mitgliedern erzielen, als mit geringen Beiträgen und vielen Mtgliedern.
Vereinsübergreifende Aktivitäten gab es in Form von Wettfischen, wo der eine Verein den anderen besucht hat.
Das wurde komplett eingestellt. Heute gibt es nur vereinsinterne Traditionsfischen.
Vom Verband will keiner was wissen, die machen sowieso nur Ärger. Wer im Verein aufbegehrt und sich gegen die Mucksmäuschenhaltung auflehnt, ist ein Querulant und wird über kurz oder lang aus dem Verein gemobbt. 

Diese Entwicklung ist vom VDSF, und voran Herrn Drosse, indirekt in Gang gesetzt worden. Und ich bin gezwungen, diesen Verband finanziell zu unterstützen, wenn ich halbwegs gescheit angeln möchte. (Habe ich übrigens dagegen entschieden)

Gewässerpool, sich von jetzt auf gleich entscheiden, mal eben für ein Stündchen fischen zu gehen, sein Gewässer in wenigen Autominuten erreichen, Überhaupt überlegen zu müssen, ob man an dieses oder jenes Gewässer fährt, und das alles für unvorstellbar wenig Kohle, das ist für die Angler meiner Region paradiesisch.

Ich habe jedenfalls in den gut 40 Jahren meiner Anglerlaufbahn nur und ausschließlich negatives durch den VDSF erfahren. Direkt, durch initiierte oder unterstütze gesetzliche Verbote, oder indirekt durch Drohung und Schwarzmalerei. 

Und nach wie vor ist es für mich unumstößliche Sicherheit, dass der VDSF zumindest in unserer Gegend keinerlei Rolle spielen würde, gäbe es die Zwangsmitgliedschaft nicht. 
Und ich bin ebenso sicher, dass sich der VDSF dessen bewusst ist und dass die Fusion mit dem DAV und dessen Gewässerpools der Honigtopf ist, der die Fusionsbereitschaft beeinflusst.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Hallo !

In NRW sieht es größtenteils genau so aus, wie Ralle es beschreibt, leider!
Und falls dann ein Verein mit dem Gedanken spielt, den Verband zu verlassen, kriegt man zu hören: "Sie denken aber schon daran , das ihr Pachtvertrag nur noch zwei (oder drei oder vier) Jahre läuft, ich würde mir das gut überlegen ! " Und das, obwohl der Verein das Gewässer über drei Pachtperioden (36 Jahre) gehegt und gepflegt hat und es erst zu dem gemacht hat, was es heute darstellt !
Soviel zum Thema : Was bringt der Verband dem Verein ??
Was er dem einzelnen Angler bringt, darüber möchte ich mich erst garnicht auslassen.....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## ivo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Also pachten und aussteigen. 

Was mich so wundert, warum setzen sich die Vereinsbosse nicht an einen Tisch und machen einen Gewässerfonds in klein. Aber da wird wohl wieder jeder der Feind des anderen sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> ...Was mich so wundert, warum setzen sich die Vereinsbosse nicht an einen Tisch und machen einen Gewässerfonds in klein. Aber da wird wohl wieder jeder der Feind des anderen sein.



Genau so ist es. 
Ich habe es selber schon erlebt das ich keine Gastkarte bekommen habe weil ich im "falschen" Verband organisiert bin. 
Die Zustände hier sind zwar bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie von ralle und cyprinusbarbus beschrieben, aber trotzdem bleibt man in den Vereinen lieber unter sich.
Die Ansätze und Vorschläge von Brotfisch mögen ja sicher löblich und überdenkenswert sein, bloß werden sie nicht ansatzweise umsetzbar sein. Denn dazu bedarf es der Bereitschaft der Vereine IHRE Gewässer der "Allgemeinheit" der Angler zugänglich zu machen. Und das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## dpj_de (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Ich lese den Thread hier mit ..... und meiner Meinung nach sollten bei alldem was ich hier lese, die kommenden Generationen sich Gedanken über einen gemeinsamen Verband machen. 
Der Gewässerfonds kann und soll von mir aus erhalten bleiben bzw. von den Fischereiberechtigten gemacht werden, die es wollen und die anderen bringen ihre Fischereirechte eben nicht ein und verwalten sie selbst. - Gerade die Vereine bestimmen doch auf der Ebene der Mitglieder (zu mindest in meinem Verein) wie mit den Gewässern umgegangen werden soll. Für unsere Gewässer gibt es keine Gastkarten bzw. wenn es Gastkarten gibt muss man von einem Mitglied begleitet werden. - Früher war das nicht so, da gab es ganz normal Gastkarten und aufgrund etlicher schlechter Erfahrungen gibt es diese restriktiven Regelungen. - Und die Mehrheit von uns Mitgleidern würde es weder einsehen noch verstehen, wenn die Gewässer verpflichtend in einen Fonds eingebracht werden müßten.
Und wer sich beschwert, dass geldige Vereine sich die schönsten Gewässer unter die Nase reißen können, der sollte bedenken: wer auf der einen Seite die Vorteile einer Marktwitrtschaft haben will soll sich nicht gleichzeitig über deren Nachteile beklagen. Es gibt auch bei uns Gewässer, da kommt unsereiner sein Lebtag nicht zum Fischen ran. - Ist halt so - ja und? 
Wenn es mit der finanziellen Lage des Bundes und der Bundesländer so weitergeht, werden sich wider die Verkäufe der Ost-Gewässer zu Debatte stehen und wer weiß, welche Gewässer dann noch in den Gewässerfonds bleiben.

Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## ivo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*

Und da haben wirs. Es werden alle über einen Kamm geschert. Schon mal dran gedacht, dass die eigenen Mitglieder auch nicht alle ne weiße Weste haben?

Es ist eigentlich großer Quatsch. Wenn man die Gewässer zusammen bringt, könnte es auch günstiger werden für alle. Aber nein das ist ja nicht gewollt. Ich rechne mal vor: Bestellt ein Verein 500kg Karpfen zahlt er garantiert nen höheren Preis als wenn z.B. 10 Vereine zusammen 10t bestellen. Dann kann man dem Fischer schon mal sagen was man will. 
Die Angler würden sich sowieso an den Gewässern verteilen. Und Schmutzfinken sind immer dabei. Dafür gibts ne Fischereiausicht. Die regelt so was.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*



ivo schrieb:


> Und da haben wirs. Es werden alle über einen Kamm geschert. Schon mal dran gedacht, dass die eigenen Mitglieder auch nicht alle ne weiße Weste haben?
> 
> Es ist eigentlich großer Quatsch. Wenn man die Gewässer zusammen bringt, könnte es auch günstiger werden für alle. Aber nein das ist ja nicht gewollt. Ich rechne mal vor: Bestellt ein Verein 500kg Karpfen zahlt er garantiert nen höheren Preis als wenn z.B. 10 Vereine zusammen 10t bestellen. Dann kann man dem Fischer schon mal sagen was man will.
> Die Angler würden sich sowieso an den Gewässern verteilen. Und Schmutzfinken sind immer dabei. Dafür gibts ne Fischereiausicht. Die regelt so was.




Ganz so einfach ist das leider nicht, Ivo.

Wir haben bedeutend mehr Angler, als die Vereinsgewässer verkraften können. Selbst wenn man alle Gewässer zusammenschmeißen würde, könnten dort nicht bedeutend mehr Angler fischen. Zudem haben wir einen enormen Qualitätsunterschied in den Gewässern. Wirkliche Spitzengewässer kann man an den Fingern einer Hand abzählen, und die sind auch noch recht klein. In einem Topf, würde alles zunächst einmal dorthin streben und die Gewässer wären Ratz Fatz leergefischt.

Und dafür kann der Verband nun wirklich nix.

Allerdings brauchen wir auch keinen Verband für irgendwas, schon gar nicht für Verbote. 

Wenn die Angler schon Kohle für einen Verband zahlen, der ihnen keinerlei Vorteile verschafft, dann hat man doch wenigstens den Anspruch, dass dieser Verband für die Rechte der Angler eintritt. Und das tut er eben nicht.


----------



## ivo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Das ist es ja gerade was sich mir nicht erschließt. Der VDSF wir vielerorts bezahlt für nix. Keinerlei Gegenleitung. Warum machen das die Vereine? Ist doch Quatsch, wenn man mit den Nachbarn eh nix zu tun haben will.


Und zum Leerfischen. Da gibbet so was wie Fangbegrenzungen. Ein sehr weites Feld, mit vielen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Nun, die Vereine sind aus Tradition im Verband. "Das war schon immer so".

Ich könnte jetzt behaupten, dass seinerzeit gedroht wurde, dass der Verband die Fischereiaufsicht auf Vereine hetzt, die aus dem Verband austreten, kann das aber nicht beweisen.

Und so zahlt man halt seinen Obulus und hofft, in Ruhe gelassen zu werden. 

Bezüglich der Gewässer denkst Du immer noch zu groß.
Das beste Gewässer in meiner Gegend ist ein Salmonidenflüßchen. Kaum mehr als vier Meter breit und fast naturbelassen auf gut 2 Km Länge. Davor und dahinter eine Ortschaft nach der anderen.
Da würden morgen am Tag 200 Angler eintreffen, dürften sie dort fischen. Selbst bei striktem C&R hast Du da keine Freude mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

@ dpj_de,
nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen. Wenn ein Verein keine Gastkarten ausgeben will ist das für mich i.O. Die Betreffenden werden ihre Gründe haben, ob man die nun gut heißen will oder nicht.
Bloß wenn es so ist wie in dem von mir erlebten Fall, das ein Verein Gastkarten (eh bloß für die "schlechteren" Gewässer) ausgibt, dabei zur Bedingung macht das der jenige welcher eine Gastkarte möchte neben einem gültigen Fischereischein auch noch in einem Verein organisiert sein möge. So habe ich dafür auch noch Verständnis, wobei es sich mir nicht erschließt was an einem "organisierten" Angler anders sein soll als an einem der keinem Verein angehört.
Mein Verständnis hört aber spätestens dann auf wenn mir die Tageskarte verwehrt wird weil ich im falschen Verband, bei mir der DAV, organisiert bin.

Ganz nebenbei ist es in diesem Verein, ein sehr großer mit vielen Gewässern, so das nicht mal die eigenen Mitglieder für jedes Gewässer eine Jahreskarte bekommen. Für die vermeintlich "guten" müssen sich die Mitglieder in eine Warteliste eintragen, vorrücken tut man auf dieser dann auch bloß wenn einer der Altvorderen wegstibt.


----------



## Zusser (4. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei ist es in diesem Verein, ein sehr großer mit vielen Gewässern, so das nicht mal die eigenen Mitglieder für jedes Gewässer eine Jahreskarte bekommen. Für die vermeintlich "guten" müssen sich die Mitglieder in eine Warteliste eintragen, vorrücken tut man auf dieser dann auch bloß wenn einer der Altvorderen wegstibt.


Stammt dein Beispiel aus Bayern?
Hierzulande bekommt der Fischereiberechtigte von der Fachberatung für jedes Gewässer ein Kontingent an zulässigen Jahres- und Tageserlaubnisscheinen.
Wenn mehr Mitglieder eine Jahreskarte wollen, als das Kontingent erlaubt, was soll der Verein dann machen?

Bei uns wird das Problem dadurch gelöst, dass jedes Mitglied statt einer Jahreskarte nur eine gewisse Zahl von Tageskarten erhält, 6 bzw. 12 Stück, je nach Bach.
Nicht wirklich befriedigend aber wenigstens gerecht.

Im Westen besteht leider das Problem, dass mehr Angler als Wasser da ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Zusser schrieb:


> Stammt dein Beispiel aus Bayern?



Kannst Du lesen?


----------



## ivo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Zusser schrieb:


> Im Westen besteht leider das Problem, dass mehr Angler als Wasser da ist.



Das ist garantiert kein Westproblem. Sondern entstammt eurer Gesetzgebung. Und damit eurem Verband. Ihr solltet mal Prof. Arlinghaus einladen und sich seine Ausführungen genau anhören. Die Bestimmungen mit soundsoviel Anglern pro Gewässer ist Quatsch. Nicht jeder fängt an jedem Tag. Und hätte man kein Knüppelgebot würds auch besser aussehen.


----------



## Zusser (4. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Kannst Du lesen?


Nur wenn du langsam schreibst.


----------



## Zusser (4. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



ivo schrieb:


> Die Bestimmungen mit soundsoviel Anglern pro Gewässer ist Quatsch.


Oh, du bist Fachmann!


ivo schrieb:


> Nicht jeder fängt an jedem Tag. Und hätte man kein Knüppelgebot würds auch besser aussehen.


Wenn ich aber angeln gehe, um Fische zu fangen und zu essen?
Glaub mir, wenn ich einen Hecht fange (Maß, keine Schonzeit), dann landet der im Gemüsebett.
Forelle dito. Wenn ich 3 habe, muss ich aufhören, wegen der Fangbegrenzung. Ich gehe auch nur dann an den Forellenbach, wenn ich Forellen essen will.
Hier machen das übrigens alle so. Aitel (Döbel) nehme ich inzwischen auch oft mit (ab 40cm) weil ich mir für die Zubereitungsarten gesucht habe.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



ivo schrieb:


> Das ist garantiert kein Westproblem. Sondern entstammt eurer Gesetzgebung. Und damit eurem Verband. Ihr solltet mal Prof. Arlinghaus einladen und sich seine Ausführungen genau anhören. Die Bestimmungen mit soundsoviel Anglern pro Gewässer ist Quatsch. Nicht jeder fängt an jedem Tag. Und hätte man kein Knüppelgebot würds auch besser aussehen.


 
Da sieht man(n) mal, dass du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast von dem was du redest!
Du quatscht auch nur das nach, was du Irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast.
Das mit dem Kartenkontingent hat schon seinen Grund und überhaupt nix mit dem Verband zu tun.
Die FISCHEREIFACHBERATUNG ist dafür zuständig - und die haben da schon mehr Ahnung wie du mit deinem Halbwissen.


----------



## Dunraven (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Was habt ihr denn für komische Sachen?
Verbände die die Fischereiaufsicht auf Vereine hetzen wollen die austreten? Was haben Verbände denn mit der Fischereiaufsicht für Vereinsgewässer zu schaffen? Das ist doch ausschließlich Sache des Vereins, so kenne ich das zumindest.

Und ein Kontingent an Jahres- und Tageskarten für den Fischereiberechtigten ist auch schon harter Tobac. Schon heftig was es so gibt. Aber ok bei uns hat der Verband nur eine Hand voll Gewässer, die weit entfernt sind und damit auch nicht von Bedeutung.

Von daher frage ich mich was die Aussage von daoxxnsepp für einen  Bezug zum Zitat haben soll. Wenn es bei Ihm eine Fischereifachberatung gibt (was das auch immer ist) die sowas macht, dann kann es wirklich nur an der Gesetzgebung des Bundeslandes liegen. Ich höre von sowas das erste Mal. Wer Mitglied werden will wird Mitglied, wenn es nicht irgendetwas ganz gravierendes gibt das es verhindert, auch wenn mir so im Moment kein Grund einfällt. Vorausgesetzt natürlich er hat den Nachweis einer anerkannten Fischerprüfung. Wer den hat bekommt dann auch eine Gastkarte für einen Tag oder eine Woche oder einen Monat, was er will. Beschränkungen in der Ausgabenmenge gibt es nicht. Das einzige was es halt gibt ist die Einschränkung das Gewässer in Naturschutzgebieten mit der Gastkarte nicht befischt werden dürfen. Da gibt es auch für Mitglieder einige Vorschriften, aber das liegt eben an den Status als Naturschutzgebiet und hat nichts damit zu schaffen das man Gastangler von besonders guten Gewässern fernhalten möchte 

Von daher sehe ich sowas auch nicht als generelles Westproblem sondern als Länder spezifisches Problem aufgrund der Gesetzgebung dort.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Eine Fischereifachberatung gibt es in jedem Bundesland.
Und ein Kontingent an Jahres/Tageskarten ist auch kein harter Tobac sondern eine Notwendigkeit!
Das Kontingent an Karten richtet sich unter anderem am (natürlichen) Ertrag eines Gewässers.

Du willst mir doch nicht Erzählen dass es egal ist wenn ich ein kleineres Gewässer mit Beispielsweise 5-10ha habe und dort dann Unbegrenzt Karten verkaufe eine NACHHALTIGE Fischerei möglich ist?

Das wäre dann nichts anderes als ein Puff!
Fisch Besetzen und rausfangen - wenn ihr das wollt habt ihr keine Ahnung von Fischerei bzw. Gewässerbewirtschaftung.

Ihr müsst schon etwas über den Tellerrand hinausblicken und versuchen die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen und nicht gleich immer den "Verbänden" den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



> Und ein Kontingent an Jahres/Tageskarten ist auch kein harter Tobac sondern eine Notwendigkeit!
> Das Kontingent an Karten richtet sich unter anderem am (natürlichen) Ertrag eines Gewässers.


Ohne Polemik:
In Bayern habt ihr das Abknüppelgebot, da ist es das einfachste die Zahl der Angler zu begrenzen, ewnn jeder Fisch entnommen werrden muss.

Wo es das nicht gibt, muss man nicht zwangweise die Anglerzahl begrenzen, sondern kann die Entnahmemenge begrenzen, um eine vernünftige Bewirtschaftung erreichen zu können...


----------



## dpj_de (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Schön, dass immer wieder das "Abknüppelgebot" - besser Entnahmepflicht - herangeführt wird, wenn es um nachhaltige Gewässerbewirtschaftung geht. C&R und C&S wird meiner Meinung nach nur von einer Minderheit der Angler betrieben - auch wenn man hier im Forum aufgrund der Beiträge den Eindruck gewinnen kann es wäre die Mehrheit. Fakt ist doch, dass die Mehrheit der Angler sich nicht in Foren aufhält und hier zu diesem Thema sich nur ca. 1 Promill der angemeldeten User äußert. - Die Realität ist doch die Entnahme der Fische. - Und um die Gewässer nicht zu gehobenen FoPus verkommen zu lassen wird eben auf die natürliche Ertragskraft der Gewässer durch die Fischereifachberatung geachtet, die auch die Kontingente festlegt. Das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Verbänden zu tun, sondern eher mit etwas, das sich gesunder Menschenverstand nennt. Ich kenne das von unserem Verein, da wird versucht die Besatzwünsche mit den Gewässern in Einklang zu bringen und eben auch die Besatzmenge entspricht nicht dem, was manche Mitglieder sich wünschen, aber man will die Gewässer auch nicht überfordern. Nicht jeder gewünschte Besatz paßt zum Gewässer und würde ihm auch nicht gut tun. - Das Argument mit den Preisen sticht für mich nicht! - Zum einen kann man sich auf Verbands-/Vereinsebene zusammenschließen beim Kauf des Besatzes und das funktioniert auch. Unser Verein betreibt sehr viel Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Kleinen - deswegen haben wir auch unsere Gewässer, obwohl andere schon mehr geboten haben, aber wir haben das bessere Gesamtpaket (dank Arbeitsdienst etc.). Für einen anonymen Pool würde wahrscheinlich keiner bei uns den Dreck wegräumen. Zu dem führen die Arbeitsdienste dazu, dass man wenig Dreck von Angelkollegen findet, denn jeder weiß, dass man am Ende beim See reinigen nur wieder auf seinen eigenen Müll trifft. Wir haben eher den Dreck der Badegäste, Biker etc. wegzuräumen. - Aber das schätzen die Seeeigner auch und dafür bekommen wir auch die Gewässer. Wenn jeder einfach so an die Gewässer könnte, würde es sicher auch mehr Anglermüll geben, denn diese Leute würden ja keinen Arbeitsdienst bei uns leisten.
Wer Pools will, der soll sie machen - ich vermisse das nicht.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## volkerm (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Hallo Dieter,

auch Deine Denkweise ist schlüssig.
Der Angeldruck bspw. in weiten Teilen von MV ist sicher wesentlich geringer als in dichter besiedelten Regionen.
Sauerei ums Wasser findet sich hier wie dort; ich kann nicht zuordnen, wer den dort hingeworfen hat.
Sicher ist ein Gewässerpool bei Großgewässern mit wenig Angeldruck sinnvoller als beim 3m breiten Forellenbach.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## dpj_de (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Hallo Volker,

ich denke der Pool macht in manchen Gegenden mehr Sinn als in anderen - da sind wir uns einig. - Das hängt sicher von den Eigentumsverhältnissen der Gewässer, der Besiedelungsdichte, der Einkommenshöhe der Bevölkerung, der Gewässeranzahl etc. ab. Wenn es viele Gewässer in staatlichen Eigentum gibt mit relativ geringem Durchschnittseinkommen und wenig Besiedelung, dann macht eine Anpachtung durch einen Verband mehr Sinn, als wenn die Gewässereigentumsverhältnisse sehr heterogen sind, dazu kommt noch einen hohe Besiedelungsdichte mit relativ hohem Durchschnittseinkommen (das dazu noch statisch ungleich verteilt ist). Im letzteren Fall (entspricht der Struktur von Südbayern), müßte ein Pool mit sehr vielen Eigentümern über sehr viele Gewässer verhandeln und hätte zu dem noch den Druck einer reichen Konkurenz (die sich sicher nicht in einem Verband organisieren würde). Hier machen regionale Anpachtungen mehr Sinn (weil man sich uU auch kennt). Die Preise sind hier zu dem sehr hoch und das würde sich sicher auch auf die Kosten einer Jahreskarte für die Poolgewässer ausdrücken. - Da ginge auch nichts mit einer Jahreskarte für unter 100 EUR ..... das ginge sicher eher in Bereiche von 200 - 300 EUR.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## dpj_de (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Hallo Antonio,
Sorry, aber bei uns kostet einen Jahreskarte für ein normales Gewässer zwischen 150 und 200 EUR ....... wenn dann noch vom genehmigten Kontingent ein Abzug wegen des Pools kommt, dann bist Du schnell bei 200+ EUR. - Sonst bekommen die Vereine die Kosten für die Pacht etc. nicht rein.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## volkerm (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Ich denke, dass System im Süden ist ziemlich komplex:
Enorme Pachten.
Relativ hoher Angeldruck.
Vermutlich recht umfassende Besatzmassnahmen.

Im Osten/Nordosten sind mir Besatzmassnahmen hauptsächlich aus Wiederansiedlungsprogrammen präsent.
Man verbessere mich, wenn bzgl. anglerischer Entnahme in größeren Dimensionen besetzt wird.
Die Pachten dürften auch einen Bruchteil derer im Süden kosten.

Und durch die hohen Pacht- und Besatzkosten kommt bei den Vereinsmitgliedern oft Unmut auf, wenn "Fremde" das ernten, was der Verein gesät hat.

Ich hoffe, dass passt so halbwegs.

Weiterhin gibt es im Süden nicht die hier seit Jahrzehnten gewohnte Selbstverständlichkeit der Pools.

Was meinst Du, Antonio, wie ich erschlagen war, als ich realisierte, wo ich für die vergleichbar wenigen Euro heute überall fischen kann.

Grüße

Volker
sd


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



volkerma schrieb:


> Man verbessere mich, wenn bzgl. anglerischer Entnahme in größeren Dimensionen besetzt wird.



Das ist zum Beispiel in Brb der Fall. Jährlicher Besatz in größerem Rahmen von Karpfen, Aal, Zander, Hecht, etc.

Nach dem Katastrophenwinter 2009/10 wurde sogar der übliche Karpfenbesatz drastisch erhöht, um die frostbedingten Verluste (einige hundert Tonnen!) halbwegs kompensieren zu können ... zumindest auf lange Sicht betrachtet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Sicher wäre dieser "wille" wünschenswert, bloß ist der Neid untereinander bis weilen zu groß als das man auch nur auf Idee käme etwas in diese Richtung zu unternehmen. Wie gesagt man bleibt dann lieber unter sich und kocht sein eigenes Süppchen. Da ist dann auch nicht viel oder garkein Interesse vorhanden was in dem jeweiligen Verband abgeht. Man ist halt dabei weil man dabei sein muss oder weil das schon immer so war. Wenn es keinen Verband gäbe würden das die einzellnen Vereinsmitglieder auch nicht unbedingt merken. 

@Zusser, ich bin Dir ja noch eine Antwort schuldig. Ja, der von mir angesprochene Verein ist in Bayern. 
Und ja, auch ich habe verständnis dafür das für bestimmte Gewässer bloß eine gewisse Anzahl an Karten ausgegeben wird. Bloß sollte das dann in dem entsprechenden Verein auch so geregelt werden das jeder einmal in den Genuß kommt in den zur verfügung stehenden Gewässeren zu fischen und nicht bloß immer die selben.


----------



## Blauzahn (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist ja der knackpunkt.der neid hier zieht sich eben durchs ganze leben.
> zu den gewässern mit wartelisten, da sollte sich ein verein von vornherein überlegen ob seine mitgliederzahlen zu den entsprechenden gewässern passen.
> ich kann nicht mitglieder über mitglieder aufnehmen und die beiträge kassieren, wenn ich die entsprechenden gewässer nicht habe.
> wofür zahlen dann die mitglieder wenn sie nicht angeln können.
> ...



So sollte das eigentlich sein.
Mitgliederzahl den verfügbaren Gewässern entsprechend...

Wenn aber hohe Pachtzahlungen nur durch entsprechende Mitgliederzahlen (Einnahmen) ermeckert werden können (wie mir ein Bekannter neulich berichtete) muß man ganz einfach einen Elitekreis bilden um was vom Gewässer zu haben.
Da angeln eben die, die schon lange dabei sind und im Verein was zu sagen haben.
Die anderen gucken in die Röhre.
Feudalismus in Reinkultur, praktiziert und gelebt im Jahre 2011.

So wird das nix...
zu unterschiedlich sind die Rahmenbedingungen.

Wir (im noch existenten DAV) können dabei nur verlieren.

Wenn die Geier einmal kreisen, dauerts nicht lang, bis sie landen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



> Wir (im noch existenten DAV) können dabei nur verlieren.
> 
> Wenn die Geier einmal kreisen, dauerts nicht lang, bis sie landen.


Dann wehrt euch............


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

@ antonio,
ich habe mich da eventuell etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Es ist in dem Verein nicht so das die neuen Mitglieder sich für jedes Gewässer hinten anstellen müssen. In den ersten Jahren müssen sie Karten für die "weniger" atraktiven Gewässer nehmen um sich dann später für die "atraktiveren" bewerben zu können. 

Eine Regelung, in der Form der Gewässerpools, wird es aber im "alten" Einflussbereich des VDSF oder was auch immer da mal kommen möge nie geben. Wer weiß wie lange es noch die bestehenden Gewässerpools geben wird.


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Hi,



Stuffel schrieb:


> Und ja, auch ich habe verständnis dafür das für bestimmte Gewässer bloß eine gewisse Anzahl an Karten ausgegeben wird. Bloß sollte das dann in dem entsprechenden Verein auch so geregelt werden das jeder einmal in den Genuß kommt in den zur verfügung stehenden Gewässeren zu fischen und nicht bloß immer die selben.


 
da stimme ich Dir zu !
In meinem ehemaligen Verein (in BW) durfte jedes Mitglied auch überall angeln, die Mitgliederzahl war aber aufgrund des Pachtgewässers begrenzt, da für dieses vom Verpächter (Forstamt) nur eine bestimmte Zahl an "begehungen" zulässig war. Und um nicht Mitglieder mit unterschiedlichen berechtigungen zu haben (der eine darf nur Weiher der andere Weiher und Bach) hat man eben die Mitgliederzahl beschränkt, auf glaub 30 Mann.

Tja angeln ist dort schwer, walreiche, aber wasserarme gegend :-(  Und hier in Bayern kommt man nicht zum angeln weil man keine Karten bekommt #q

Nächste Woche gehts nach Mc Pomm, günstige Karte (LAVMV) und viele Gewässer :vik:

LG Anderl (auch Exilant in Bayern)


----------



## daoxxnsepp (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo es das nicht gibt, muss man nicht zwangweise die Anglerzahl begrenzen, sondern kann die Entnahmemenge begrenzen, um eine vernünftige Bewirtschaftung erreichen zu können...



Richtig - wird die Entnahmemenge begrenzt gibts ein höheres Kontingent - aber trotzdem keine UNBEGRENZTE Anglerzahl!


----------



## ivo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Jetzt erklärt mir mal bitte dieses System aus Bayern. Da kommt einer und legt fest wie ertragreich der Tümpel ist. Und daraus berechnet sich dann die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine? Wie gehtn das? Und wie läuft das dann mit dem Besatz, oder gibts dann keinen mehr?


----------



## Zusser (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist ja der knackpunkt.der neid hier zieht sich eben durchs ganze leben.


Das nur auf 'Neid' runterzubrechen finde ich viel zu einfach!
Es ist doch so, dass Vereine unterschiedliche Strukturen haben, die nicht unbedingt vereinbar sind.
Beispiel: Im einen Verein ist Nachtangeln verboten, im anderen nicht. Die werden nur sehr schwer übereinkommen, ihre Gewässer zu teilen, weil sie unterschiedliche Philosophien verfolgen.
Oder, im einen Verein sind viele C&Rler, im anderen gehen die Mitglieder angeln um Fisch zu essen. Keine guten Voraussetzungen, die Gewässer zusammenzulegen.

Wenn es in einem Ort mehrere Vereine gibt, hat das in der Regel den Grund, dass sich die Macher (Vorstandsschaft) nicht grün sind, die werden sich dann eher nicht zusammensetzen und ihre Gewässer teilen.

In einer Stadt mit mehreren Vereinen treten die Mitglieder meistens dem Verein bei, der am besten zu ihnen passt.
Hier spielt die Preisstruktur eine Rolle, aber auch die bestehenden Regelungen. Es ist nun mal so, dass manche Angler nicht wollen, dass nachts gefischt wird, dass angefüttert wird, dass mit Wurm gefischt wird, dass Boote erlaubt sind,...
Auch keine gute Voraussetzung, die Gewässer zu teilen.



antonio schrieb:


> zu den gewässern mit wartelisten, da sollte sich ein verein von vornherein überlegen ob seine mitgliederzahlen zu den entsprechenden gewässern passen.


Du siehst das wieder durch deine regionale Brille.
Im Süden ist es so, dass bei vielen Vereinen für jedes Gewässer eine eigene Jahreskarte gekauft werden muss.

Beispiel: Ein Verein der einen Baggersee bewirtschaftet, für den 100 Jahreskarten genehmigt sind und zusätzlich einen Bach mit einer Kapazität von 20 Jahreskarten, wird kaum nur insgesamt 20 Mitglieder aufnehmen.

Stattdessen kann er mit einer Warteliste arbeiten, die Bachkarte bezahlen dann natürlich auch nur die 20 Jahreskarteninhaber, oder er gibt jedem Mitglied eine Anzahl von Tageskarten für den Bach.
Keine der beiden Lösungen ist ohne Nachteil...


----------



## gründler (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Und wenn man dem Vogelgesang glauben schenken darf der gerade so umgeht,soll das Bayrische Modell oder teile davon auf ganz De.ausgedehnt werden.

Nabu und co.freuen sich schon,Ziel rückt immer näher.

|wavey:


----------



## dpj_de (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Hallo Antonio,
wenn ich mich recht entsinne entspricht eine Jahreskarte zwischen 25 und 30 Tageskarten, da man wohl nicht an jeden möglichen Tag angeln geht.

Es geht doch nicht (nur) um Neid, sondern auch um unterschiedliche Denkweisen! - Die einen sind für C&R und die anderen strikt dagegen - für beides gibt es gute Gründe. Nut wirst Du an einem Gewässer nicht beide Philosophien leben können. Es ist doch manchmal schon schwer genug, dass sich Karpfenangler (mit ihren Futterplätzen, weitgespannten Schnüren etc.), Allrounder und Spinnfischer an einem See nicht in die Haare kommen - und wenn sich in einem Verein die Karpfenfreaks organisieren, werden die Gewässerregeln auf diese Art des Angelns hin optimiert, während ein Spinnfischerverein sicher Regeln für sein Gewässer erläßt, die dieser Angelart eher entsprechen - in einem Pool wird es da schon manchmal schwierig.

Aber warum sollte sich da ein Verband etc. einmischen? - Jeder Verein macht es für sich aus - auch für welche Gewässer er zu welchen Preisen Tageskarten für Nichtmitlgieder ausgibt oder ob er mit anderen Verein Kooperationen eingehen will. - Und wie ich schon einmal schrieb, wenn mehr Gewässer im Osten privatisiert werden, wird der Pool auch dort wackeln.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Brotfisch (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Hier ist ja deutlich geworden, dass es von Region zu Region ganz unterschiedliche "Modelle" gibt, alle mit Vor- und Nachteilen. Der Austausch darüber ist hoch interessant. 

Die Regionen - ich sage mal besser Bundesländer - haben die jeweiligen Modelle aufgrund von Traditionen und spezifischen Strukturentwicklungen umgesetzt. Dabei ist durchaus so, dass es innerhalb eines Bundeslandes sehr unterschiedliche regionale Ausprägungen gibt. Hier spielen insbesondere Gewässerarten und -zustände, Vereinsstrukturen, Organisationsgrade der Angler und die Fischereiverwaltungen eine Rolle, die ja ebenfalls Ländersache sind.

Insgesamt gibt es so viele unterschiedliche Systembedingungen, dass eine Vereinheitlichung aller Systeme zu einem Modell praktisch unmöglich ist. Das scheint auch aufgrund der Unterschiede der Fischereiverwaltungen ausgeschlossen. Eine Bundesorganisation, die diese Vielfalt auf ein Einheitsmodell reduzieren wollte, wäre damit zum Scheitern verurteilt.

Allerdings gibt es eine gemeinsame Basis: das (subjektive) Fischereirecht. Es folgt aus dem Eigentumsrecht am Gewässer und ist deswegen bundeseinheitlich (Eigentumsrecht ist Bundesrecht). Das bedeutet, dass sich die Fischereiausübungsrechte aus dem (subjektiven) Fischereirecht ableiten, also in der Regel bei einem Verein (oder einem Berufsfischer) liegen, der dieses Recht durch Pacht auf Zeit erwirbt. Der Pächter bestimmt auch die Fischereiausübungsbedingungen, also neben dem Preis die Regeln, die beim Angeln einzuhalten sind. Allerdings immer bezogen auf das jeweilige Gewässer, nicht bezogen auf den Angler. Deswegen grundsätzlich auch die Möglichkeit, dass Vereine Gastkarten ausgegeben, selbst wenn ein Angler eine andere "Angelphilosopihe" hat als der Verein (etwa C&R ja oder nein). Denn die Regel ist gewässerbezogen und gilt für alle, die dort angeln (dürfen). Deswegen können Pächter auch mit Pächtern anderer Gewässer Austauschvereinbarungen abschließen.

Dieses alles ist sozusagen die Grundbasis, die in allen Bundesländern gleichermassen, auch in denen, in denen es sog. Gewässerpools gibt. Dort treten die Gewässerpächter ihre fischereilichen Nutzungsrechte an einen Dritten ab, zum Beispiel einen Landesverband. Unter Umständen besteht eine entsprechende satzungsmäßige Verpflichtung für Vereine, die dem Landesverband beitreten. Diese haben dann kraft Verbandsrechts auch nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, andere Gewässer für eigene Bewirtschaftung anzupachten. Wegen dieser satzungsmäßigen Vorgabe, die ja Voraussetzung für einen möglichst umfassenden Pool ist, kann man von einer Kollektivierung der Pachtgewässer sprechen. Damit einher geht zwangsläufig die Kollektivierung der Erträge aus der Gewässerbewirtschaftung. Das muss per se nicht schlecht sein (auch wenn es da ungute historische Vorläufer gibt). Wäre ich jetzt Gewässerpächter, würde sich mir die Frage nach der Teilhabe stellen, also ob ich Mitwirkungsrechte bei der Gestaltung der Bewirtschaftung und vor allem - natürlich - bei der Verteilung der Erträge habe und ob ich dabei auch ausreichend berücksichtigt werde. Die Erstattung/ Übernahme des Pachtzinses durch den Pool für sich genommen wäre dabei für mich keine ausreichende Ertragsbeteiligung. Für den Pachtverein im Pool ist die Freizügigkeit, die meine Mitglieder erhalten keine Ertragsbeteiligung, da die Mitglieder ja für den Pool individuell bezahlen, sondern allenfalls ein ideeller Mehrwert beim Anwerben neuer Mitglieder. Es ist also die Frage, ob die *Poolbewirtschaftung* und die Verwendung/ *Verteilung der Erträge* aus dem Pool ausreichend transparent ausgestaltet ist und einer *"pool-"demokratischen Kontrolle* unterliegt. (Man könnte sich die Pachtvereine wie Gesellschafter in einer GbR vorstellen). Wenn das der Fall ist und zudem "Minderheitenschutzregeln" bestehen, die es erlauben bzw. dazu zwingen, auf Sondersituationen von Gewässern und Vereinen einzugehen, dann kann ein Pool eine ganz gute Sache sein. 
Wobei - ebenso wie bei der Gastkartenausgabe - keine Verbandsmitgliedschaft des Anglers Eintrittsvoraussetzung sein sollte.

[Davon grundsätzlich zu unterscheiden ist, wenn ein Landesverband selber Pächter einer Vielzahl von Gewässern ist und diese nicht an Vereine unterverpachtet, sondern selbst bewirtschaftet. Unabhängig, ob das fischereipolitisch erwünscht oder verbandspolitisch zweckmäßig ist, kann dann zumindest eine Kontrolle durch die stimmberechtigten Mitglieder erfolgen (mit den Abstrichen, die man machen muss, wenn demokratische Prinzipien nicht beachtet werden).]


----------



## ivo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Brotfisch redet immer von Erträgen. Was für Erträge? Ausgemachter Blödsinn. Aber da sieht man mal wieder den Unterschied zwischen Angler und Fischer.


Edit1: Wir sind nicht der "Goldene Westen"! Bei uns kann jeder ne Gastkarte bekommen! Solange er nen gültigen Fischereischein o.ä. vorlegen kann.

Edit2: Wie siehts jetzt mit meiner Frage bzgl Bayern aus? Und wird da die Anzahl der Karten festgelegt oder spielen die Angeltage auch eine Rolle?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

@Brotfisch

Wiederstrebt dir eigentlich der solidarische Gedanke, der sich hinter dem Pool befindet so sehr, dass du hier auf Biegen und Brechen versuchen musst, ein System zu konstruieren, dass

a) keiner braucht und
b) keiner haben will?

Allen Ernstes jetzt! Wäre das System des Pools so unglücklich und so unzeitgemäß, wie es in deinem letzten Beitrag durchschwang (der Terminus "Kollektivierung" im Zusammenhang mit dem Hinweis auf historische Vorbilder sprechen eine mehr als deutliche Sprache), gäbe es das nicht mehr. Auch hier hätte eine Regulierung bereits statt gefunden.

@Ivo

"Ertrag" ist schon richtig. Der LAV erwirtschaftet einen solchen, den er für diverse Vorhaben und Projekte wieder ausgibt (die üblichen Fixkosten mal außen vor gelassen).

Daran ist aber absolut nichts auszusetzen. Von diesem "Ertrag" finanziert der LAVB zum Beispiel seit 1997 das Wiederansiedlungsprojekt von Lachs und Meerforelle.

Sinnvoll, wie ich finde.

Nagut ... man kann auch einen pompösen Stand auf der Grünen Woche ... lassen wir das :|


----------



## ivo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Dann erklär mal bitte einem begriffsstutzigen Sachsen wie man aus einem Angelgewässer Erträge raus holt. Wie gehtn so was? Ich meine, mein Verband fasselt auch davon. Aber wir haben nun mal keine Karpfenteiche, bei denen wir im Herbst den Stöpsel raus ziehen. Ich weiß ja nich, vielleicht macht ihr was anders.


----------



## Dunraven (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Die sprechen aneinander vorbei.
Wolkenkrieger meint Geld als Ertrag und Brotfisch mein den Fisch der bei ihm im Topf landet wenn er von Ertrag redet. So habe ich ihn zumindest verstanden wenn er von der Verteilung der Erträge spricht. Also nach dem Motto wenn ich schon 5 super Teiche habe, was bringt es mir wenn ich da jemanden rein lasse der nur 2 schlechte hat, dann holen die mir die Fische raus aber ich habe nichts von deren Tümpel. Mag ja sein das er auch etwas anderes meint aber es geht ja gerade bei ihm um Bewirtschaftung und Gewässer, da bezieht sich Erträge halt normal auf die Fische da drin.


----------



## ivo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Die sprechen aneinander vorbei.
> Wolkenkrieger meint Geld als Ertrag und Brotfisch mein den Fisch der bei ihm im Topf landet wenn er von Ertrag redet.



Egal was es ist, auf einen  "Grünen Zweig" kommt man auf keinen Fall. Da a) meist weniger gefangen wird als rein geschüttet und man b) ich will es mal "natürlichen Schwund" nennen; hat. usw

Ist meiner Meinung also Quatsch Erträge in irgendeiner Form zu erwarten/berechnen o.ä.. Angeln ist ein Hobby, da kann ich nicht mit ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten heran gehen. Würde ich es tun wäre es ein Verlustgeschäft. Ist nun mal so. Die Aufwendungen übersteigen immer den finanziellen Wert des gefangenen Fisches. Wir sind nun mal keine Fischer (bis auf die Ausnahmen...).


----------



## Brotfisch (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Brotfisch
> 
> Wiederstrebt dir eigentlich der solidarische Gedanke, der sich hinter dem Pool befindet so sehr, dass du hier auf Biegen und Brechen versuchen musst, ein System zu konstruieren, dass
> 
> ...


 
@Wolkenkrieger
also Du musst mir schon zugestehen, dass ich auf die Einladung und Aufforderung von volkerma (# 1 in diesem thread) diesen Beitrag schreibe, wobei ich nicht davon ausgegangen bin, dass ich nur dann eingeladen bin, wenn ich keine Kritik an Gewässerpools äußere.

Zweitens danke ich für die Richtigstellung beim Thema Erträge. Ich schätze übrigens die Arbeit von Uli Thiel und freue mich, wenn mit Erträgen aus Gewässern Artenschutz betrieben wird. Es hat übrigens in den Jahren 2000 ff. ein anderes Lachsprojekt in Brandenburg gegeben, und zwar an der Oder. Das war allerdings spendenfinanziert.

Drittens habe ich in meinem Beitrag mein Modell überhaupt nicht erwähnt. Aber wo Du schon drüber sprichst: Es ist ein Beleg, dass es ohne Nachteile anders geht.

Viertens: Ich habe den Pool in meinem Beitrag durchaus nicht "weggeredet", sondern Grundbedingungen dargestellt, unter denen er durchaus "eine gute Sache" sein könnte.

Fünftens: Ich habe sehr viel übrig für Solidarität. Ich habe nur nicht verstanden, was an dem Pool solidarisch sein soll. Da bin ich gerne belehrbar. Allerdings habe ich mir in einer anderen Diskussion erlaubt darauf hinzuweisen, dass das System Wenigangler, Wenigentnehmer usw. gemessen am ausgelösten Angeldruck benachteiligt und zudem ökologische Fehlanreize setzt. Und dieses wird nach meiner Meinung durch Solidarität nicht aufgewogen. Denn aus meiner Sicht handelt es sich nicht um eine wunderbare Weinvermehrung, sondern um kollektives Wassersaufen (die Funktionäre mit eigenen Sonderrechten an speziellen Gewässern - etwa im Harz - einmal ausgenommen).

Sechstens: Die "Parallele" zur Kollektivierung der Landwirtschaft habe ich sehr bewusst gezogen, weil der Pool ein Zwangssystem ist. Pachtende Vereine müssen, wenn sie Mitglied im LV sein wollen, ihre Gewässer abgeben. Ich finde es nur schwer erträglich, wenn hier Angler sich zu Recht darüber beschweren, wenn sie in NRW ohne VDSF-Mitgliedschaft keine Gewässer beangeln können, aber im Pool der gleiche Zwang auf Vereine ausgeübt wird. 

Siebtens: Ich höre immer wieder auf's Neue Kritik über den Zustand sehr vieler Gewässer des Pools. Nun könnte man ja annehmen, dass der Pool keine Erträge abwirft und da bekanntlich Petrus in den meisten Bundesländern keinen kostenlosen Besatz herunterregnen lässt, kann halt auch der Gewässerzustand nicht verbessert werden. Da das Geld von den Angelkartenverkäufen und den Koppelungsgeschäften mit der Berufsfischerei hereinkommt, ist der schlechte Gewässerzustand wohl doch eher einem Systemfehler zuzuschreiben (fehlende Anreize, s.o.). Daher halte ich den historischen Vergleich nicht nur wegen des Zwangs, sondern auch wegen seiner schädlichen Auswirkungen für gerechtfertigt.

Achtens: Zum Thema Regulierung ist anzumerken, dass es durchaus sehr ernsthafte Bemühungen nicht weniger Vereine in Brandenburg gab, dem Poolsystem zu entkommen. Leider hat sich der VDSF LV nicht als hinlänglich verlässlicher Partner erwiesen, so dass viele Vereine jetzt verbandsungebunden sind, um ihr Gewässer behalten zu dürfen. Im übrigen: Wenn der Pool die ultimative Antwort des Fischereirechts"marktes" wäre, wieso sind dann die anderen Modelle noch nicht wegreguliert?


----------



## Brotfisch (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Die sprechen aneinander vorbei.
> Wolkenkrieger meint Geld als Ertrag und Brotfisch mein den Fisch der bei ihm im Topf landet wenn er von Ertrag redet. So habe ich ihn zumindest verstanden wenn er von der Verteilung der Erträge spricht. Also nach dem Motto wenn ich schon 5 super Teiche habe, was bringt es mir wenn ich da jemanden rein lasse der nur 2 schlechte hat, dann holen die mir die Fische raus aber ich habe nichts von deren Tümpel. Mag ja sein das er auch etwas anderes meint aber es geht ja gerade bei ihm um Bewirtschaftung und Gewässer, da bezieht sich Erträge halt normal auf die Fische da drin.


 
Zur Klarstellung: Ich meinte nicht die Entnahmen der Angler, sondern die Einnahmen des Pools (was, bitte schön, von Überschüssen des Landesverbandes zu unterscheiden ist). Gäbe es keine Einnahmen des Pools, gäbe es keinen Pool. Ob etwas Gescheites mit den Gewinnen des Pools (= Einnahmen minus Ausgaben) gemacht wird, steht auf einem ganz anderen Spinnerblatt.


----------



## ivo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Zur Klarstellung: Ich meinte nicht die Entnahmen der Angler, sondern die Einnahmen des Pools (was, bitte schön, von Überschüssen des Landesverbandes zu unterscheiden ist). Gäbe es keine Einnahmen des Pools, gäbe es keinen Pool. Ob etwas Gescheites mit den Gewinnen des Pools (= Einnahmen minus Ausgaben) gemacht wird, steht auf einem ganz anderen Spinnerblatt.



Was den bitte für Einnahmen? Egal.

Uns gehts ja so schlecht.:g Ich weiß. Deshalb müssen wir vom VDSF erlöst werden.#d Mehr will ich dazu nich mehr sagen. Ich denke mal da ist der Neid der Vater des Gedankens. Und wenn wir erst mal übernommen sind wird man uns von der "Last" unseres Gewässerfonds befreien wollen. Ist schon erschreckend wenn man das so ließt.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Ach so! 

Ich wußte ja nicht dass im Gewässerpool Sachsen die Angelkarten kostenlos abgegeben werden. Dann wird der Besatz sicher auch aus freiwilligen Spenden der Funktionäre bezahlt. 

Da bin ich - als Angler - dann wirklich neidisch. Kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## ivo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Die Einnahmen decken die Kosten. Alles andere ginge auch nicht bei einem gemeinnützigen Verband. Du hörst dich an wie einige Mitglieder meines Vereins. Aber im VDSF ist das sicher anders. Da kann man mit einem gemeinnützigen Verband auch Gewinne machen. Die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband gabs dann wahrscheinlich auch nur gegen Cash.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



ivo schrieb:


> Die Einnahmen decken die Kosten. Alles andere ginge auch nicht bei einem gemeinnützigen Verband. Du hörst dich an wie einige Mitglieder meines Vereins. Aber im VDSF ist das sicher anders. Da kann man mit einem gemeinnützigen Verband auch Gewinne machen. Die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband gabs dann wahrscheinlich auch nur gegen Cash.


 

Die Einnahmen decken die Kosten!!! Hat Dir das Dein LV-Präsident erzählt? Das ist ja schlimmer als bei Peterchens Märchenstunde. Kennst Du die Einnahmen? Kennst Du die Kosten? Wodurch entstehen die Kosten? Hast Du schon mal von der Zulässigkeit von Rücklagenbildungen auch bei gemeinnützigen Organisationen gehört? 

Kannst Du mir mal einen vernünftigen Grund nennen, weswegen ein LV den ganzen Aufwand eines Pools betreiben sollte, wenn ihm das reineweg gar nichts einbringt?


----------



## ivo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Ja ich kenne die Zahlen. Und da wird nicht mit Gewinn gewirtschaftet. Wie auch. Was soll man mit dem machen? Macht ihr das im VDSF so? Gewinn erzielen, um ihn dann auf Funktionärsebene zu verteilen?


----------



## Brotfisch (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



ivo schrieb:


> Ja ich kenne die Zahlen. Und da wird nicht mit Gewinn gewirtschaftet. Wie auch. Was soll man mit dem machen? Macht ihr das im VDSF so? Gewinn erzielen, um ihn dann auf Funktionärsebene zu verteilen?


 
Fein, dass Du gedankenlos das Lied Deiner Funktionäre nachsingst, einschließlich des Feindbildes. Solche Mitglieder kann man sich als Funktionär ja nur wünschen, dann ist das ein leichter Job. Und glaub ihnen weiter, dass in der DDR alle, aber auch wirklich alle eine gleich große Villa mit Video in Wandlitz hatten. 

War doch auch so, oder?


----------



## Blauzahn (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Einnahmen decken die Kosten!!! Hat Dir das Dein LV-Präsident erzählt? Das ist ja schlimmer als bei Peterchens Märchenstunde. Kennst Du die Einnahmen? Kennst Du die Kosten? Wodurch entstehen die Kosten? Hast Du schon mal von der Zulässigkeit von Rücklagenbildungen auch bei gemeinnützigen Organisationen gehört?
> 
> Kannst Du mir mal einen vernünftigen Grund nennen, weswegen ein LV den ganzen Aufwand eines Pools betreiben sollte, wenn ihm das reineweg gar nichts einbringt?



Sorry Thomas, du machst einen auf Dr.Allwissend und kennst nicht im geringsten die Grundlagen (Bsp. Sachsen).
Wie hätte man ehemalige und mittlerweile geflutete Tagebaue in der Leipziger Ecke anpachten und mit Maränen erfolgreich besetzen können, wenn nicht im Verbund des Pools?
Das hätte kein Verein mit 5000 Hanseln gestemmt,auch kein Regionalverband....
da wird Geld in die Zukunft investiert und auch mal ein Überschuß "verbraten".
Genauso wie z.B. in die Wiederansiedlung der Flußperlmuschel, oder eben auch mal ein Rechtsbeistand bezahlt, wenn ein WKA-Betreiber "wilde Sau" spielt.

Deine Einwände/Argumente sind nicht überzeugend.

René


----------



## ivo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Klar macht er das.

Ich unterstelle aber Brotfisch, dass er was anderes meint. Und da hört er sich so an als ob sich einer am Verband bereichert. Das mag im VDSF so gehen, bei uns nicht. Denn das Märchen, eine Pacht ist bei uns quasi umsonst zu haben kommt aus der Richtung. Die Gewässer kosten hier genauso Geld. Fischbesatz genauso. Hier will nun mal keiner 300 Flocken im Jahr zahlen um 2ha Wasser beangeln zu dürfen. Da sind mir 100 für mehrere tausend lieber. Aber auch das mag beim VDSF anders sein. Bitte, man soll keinen zu seinem Glück zwingen.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> nein man kann aber gewinn in bestimmten rahmen erzielen bzw rücklagen bilden.
> dies können zum beispiel havarierücklagen etc. sein.
> und jeder verein/verband ist gut beraten wenn er diese hat.
> und dies macht auch der dav und dav-vereine.
> ...


 
völlig richtig, antonio. Und der Pool ist dann nochmal ein Unterhaushalt. Es muss ja nicht schlechtes sein, was mit den Einnahmen aus den Angelkartenverkäufen gemacht wird. Wolkenkrieger hat zB Artenschutz genannt, was gut ist. Fakt aber ist doch wohl, dass diese Einnahmen an einer zentralen Stelle zusammenlaufen, statt dezentral bei einer Vielzahl von Pächtern/ Vereinen. In den Vereinen ist die Finanzkontrolle über die Jahreshauptversammlung gereregelt. Pachtaufwendungen und Kartenverkaufserlöse sind die Hauptpositionen bei den meisten Vereinen. Beim Landesverband ist der Poolhaushalt eine Position unter vielen. Es muss nicht einmal ausgewiesen werden, ob der Pool rentabel ist. Ist es für den Landesverband ein Zuschussgeschäft, wie einige hier zu glauben meinen, dann stellt sich die Frage, von wo das Geld für die Finanzierung des Pools kommt. Bringt der Pool etwas ein, stellt sich die Frage, ob dieses in die allgemeinen Einnahmen des LV gehen und was daraus finanziert wird. Ist letzteres der Fall, stellt sich doch die Frage, ob Überschüsse des Pools vielleicht nicht besser in die Verringerung des Angelkartenpreises gesteckt werden, was ja noch am neutralsten wäre.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Es ist doch nicht weiter verwerflich wenn Verbände/Vereine wie der DAV im Rahmen des Erlaubten "Gewinne" erwirtschaftet und damit Rücklagen bildet. 
Auf der anderen Seite erleichtert gerade dieser DAV durch seine Gewässerfonds für seine Mitglieder den unkomplizierten Zugang zu einer Vielzahl an Gewässern, auch über Bundesländergrenzen hinweg.

Vielleicht rührt die Abneigung beim VDSF und seinen Noch- bzw. Exfunktionären gegen diesen Gewässerfond auch daher das es sich dabei um ein Relikt der DDR handelt und nicht auf ihrem Mist gewachsen ist.
Ich bin mir fast sicher das wenn es umgedreht wäre, wäre so ein Gewässerfond die tollste Sache der Welt.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Sorry Thomas, du machst einen auf Dr.Allwissend und kennst nicht im geringsten die Grundlagen (Bsp. Sachsen).
> Wie hätte man ehemalige und mittlerweile geflutete Tagebaue in der Leipziger Ecke anpachten und mit Maränen erfolgreich besetzen können, wenn nicht im Verbund des Pools?
> Das hätte kein Verein mit 5000 Hanseln gestemmt,auch kein Regionalverband....
> da wird Geld in die Zukunft investiert und auch mal ein Überschuß "verbraten".
> ...


 
Vielen Dank auch für die Grüße. Tut mir ja leid, ich kenne das Tagebauthema (gibt es nämlich in Brandenburg auch). Dort sehe ich in der Tat eine unterstützende Rolle der Landesverbände (auch Bund) beim Erwerb von Gewässern. Dafür habe ich mich seinerzeit massiv eingesetzt und erhebliche Beträge eingeworben. Der Plan war allerdings nicht, die Gewässer in Zentralverwaltung zu übernehmen, sondern die pachtenden Vereine vor Ort zu unterstützen.

Im Übrigen habe ich nicht verlangt, dass Pools keine Einnahmen machen oder Überschüsse erzielen dürften - das war jemand anders. Und ich habe ausdrücklich gelobt, wenn mit dem Geld, das in Pools erwirtschaftet wird, etwas Sinnvolles angestellt wird.

Mir ist also völlig unklar, weswegen Du mich angreifst. Klar ist nur, dass ich nicht in einem Punkt widerlegt bin.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



ivo schrieb:


> Klar macht er das.
> 
> Ich unterstelle aber Brotfisch, dass er was anderes meint. Und da hört er sich so an als ob sich einer am Verband bereichert. Das mag im VDSF so gehen, bei uns nicht. Denn das Märchen, eine Pacht ist bei uns quasi umsonst zu haben kommt aus der Richtung. Die Gewässer kosten hier genauso Geld. Fischbesatz genauso. Hier will nun mal keiner 300 Flocken im Jahr zahlen um 2ha Wasser beangeln zu dürfen. Da sind mir 100 für mehrere tausend lieber. Aber auch das mag beim VDSF anders sein. Bitte, man soll keinen zu seinem Glück zwingen.


 
In der Tat, gut erkannt: eine Unterstellung.


----------



## Blauzahn (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank auch für die Grüße.
> 
> *Viele Grüße* |supergri
> 
> ...



Ich muß nicht widerlegen was du schreibts, sondern dem geneigten Leser des Threads Informationen geben, um sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.
Ich bin auch für eine Dezentralisierung des Fonds.
Mehr Verantwortung den betreuenden Vereinen zu übereignen...
deine Argumentation aber suggeriert, dass der dämliche Ossi keine Plan hat und eh immer alles glaubt was von oben kommt.

Und nun lass ich dir noch nen *Gruß* da...

René

PS: und angegriffen habe ich dich auch net... nur bissl gefoppt (hat ja funktioniert) #h


----------



## Brotfisch (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Es ist doch nicht weiter verwerflich wenn Verbände/Vereine wie der DAV im Rahmen des Erlaubten "Gewinne" erwirtschaftet und damit Rücklagen bildet.
> Auf der anderen Seite erleichtert gerade dieser DAV durch seine Gewässerfonds für seine Mitglieder den unkomplizierten Zugang zu einer Vielzahl an Gewässern, auch über Bundesländergrenzen hinweg.
> 
> Vielleicht rührt die Abneigung beim VDSF und seinen Noch- bzw. Exfunktionären gegen diesen Gewässerfond auch daher das es sich dabei um ein Relikt der DDR handelt und nicht auf ihrem Mist gewachsen ist.
> Ich bin mir fast sicher das wenn es umgedreht wäre, wäre so ein Gewässerfond die tollste Sache der Welt.


 
Habe nicht verstanden, warum der VDSF, wenn das so toll wäre, nicht einfach Gewässerpools einführen sollte. 

Ich habe mich - und das überhaupt nichts mit einer Linie des VDSF zu tun - als Angler (!!!) in Berlin/ Brandenburg mit dem Funktionieren dieses Pools beschäftigt. Ich habe hier im AB die wesentlichen Punkte dargelegt. Dabei betrachte ich die Sache nicht allein aus der Perspektive des Anglers, der vielleicht für kleines Geld viel Gewässer bekommt, sondern auch aus der Perspektive der Gewässerökologie, aus der Perspektive der Vereine und der Verbände und dabei lege ich gewisse wirtschaftliche Gesetzmäßigkeiten zugrunde. Dazu machen wir doch Demokratie, damit man sich auch als einzelner Gedanken machen und eine Meinung bilden kann.

Ich gewinne hier aber den Eindruck, dass man Gewässerpools nicht kritisieren darf. Es wird dann sehr schnell eine ganze Palette von Keulen rausgeholt und nicht selten unter der Gürtellinie damit rumgefuchtelt. Das überzeugt mich nicht davon, dass der Pool besser ist, als ich ihn sehe, wohl aber davon, dass eine basisdemokratische Diskussion über Vor- oder Nachteile an dieser Stelle unerwünscht ist. Das halte ich für bedauerlich.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite erleichtert gerade dieser DAV durch seine Gewässerfonds für seine Mitglieder den unkomplizierten Zugang zu einer Vielzahl an Gewässern, auch über Bundesländergrenzen hinweg.



/sign


----------



## Gunnar. (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Hi Thomas,



> Das überzeugt mich nicht davon, dass der Pool besser ist, als ich ihn sehe, wohl aber davon, dass eine basisdemokratische Diskussion über Vor- oder Nachteile an dieser Stelle unerwünscht ist.


 
Gegenwind hat doch nüscht mit unerwünscht zu tun.
Mach hier mal nich einen auf Mimose. Deine Art der Diskussion gefällt mir- auch wenn ich nicht alle deine Argumente teile.......
Weitermachen!!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich gewinne hier aber den Eindruck, dass man Gewässerpools nicht kritisieren darf.



Doch. Ausdrücklich. Wir sind alle erwachsen genug. (Denke ich) ...

Ich hatte letztens ein Gespräch mit einem Berliner Hunter, dessen Verein eigene Pachtgewässer in Brb bewirtschaftet. Unter anderem kam dabei das leidige (für Karpfenangler leidige) Thema Frost 2009/10 auf.

Ganz klare Aussage des Kollegen: im Frühjahr 2010, als die Winterschäden sichtbar wurden, hätte man sich gewünscht, dem LAVB und dessen Pool anzugehören. Warum wohl, frage ich mich da?

Ganz einfach: weil ein einzelner Verein solche Katastrophen gar nicht selbst abfedern kann.

Als letztens im Rhein der Säuretanker umgekippt ist (war doch so oder ... ihr wisst sicher, was ich meine), hat der ansässige Verein auch ganz sicher vor Freude in die Hände geklatscht.

Ich habe seinerzeit bei einer Firma gearbeitet, die an den Renaturierungen diverser Cottbuser Resttagebaue planend beteiligt war. Da waren Summen im Gespräch, wo selbst der LAVB dicke Backen gemacht hat. Sowas soll ein einzelner Verein stemmen? Selbst eine Pachtgemeinschaft wäre damit überfordert.

Der Pool hat einen unschlagbaren Vorteil: man hat eine gleichmäßige Lastverteilung über die gesamte Wasserfläche - was finanzielle Lasten anbetrifft.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, was der Winter 2009/10 gekostet hat und wieviele Vereine vor dem finanziellen Ruin gestanden hätten, wären sie Alleinbewirtschafter gewesen.

Mich würde mal interessieren, was alteingesessene "Westvereine" bei solchen Naturkatastrophen machen. Dürfen die dann in den VDSF-Topf greifen? Eher nicht oder?


----------



## Blauzahn (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich gewinne hier aber den Eindruck, dass man Gewässerpools nicht kritisieren darf. Es wird dann sehr schnell eine ganze Palette von Keulen rausgeholt und nicht selten unter der Gürtellinie damit rumgefuchtelt. Das überzeugt mich nicht davon, dass der Pool besser ist, als ich ihn sehe, wohl aber davon, dass eine basisdemokratische Diskussion über Vor- oder Nachteile an dieser Stelle unerwünscht ist. Das halte ich für bedauerlich.



Vorschlag.

Du bist Fliegenfischer?
Hast diesen Monat noch Zeit?

Ich lade dich zu einer gemeinsamen FliFi-Tour an meine "Hausgewässer" ein und zeige dir wie grenzlenlos und beschränkt die Möglichkeiten sind bzw. wären, wenn es nicht gäbe was wir machen.
Du mußt natürlich eine Wochenkarte kaufen, Tageskarten gibt es für die Salmostrecken nicht.
Dafür kannst Du aber, Zeit vorausgesetzt, nen ganzen Monat jeden Tag, an einem anderen Gewässer/Gewässerabschnitt fischen. Nicht immer mit Fanggarantie, aber eben mit fast grenzenlosen Möglichkeiten.

Die Einladung ist ernstgemeint und bietet dir und mir Gelegenheit eingehender die Thematik zu diskutieren.

René


----------



## dpj_de (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Hallo antonio,
bezugnehmend auf mein Posting # 48 und Deine Antort # 49:
Es geht mir darum, aufzuzeigen, warum machne Vereine miteinader nicht können - weil zB der eine "Karpfenlastig" und der andere "spinnlastig" ist und deswegen haben auch beide Vereine ihre Berechtigung. - Nur jeder wird an "seinem" Gewässer die für die Ausrichtung eines Vereines optimale Gewässerordnung erlassen. - Wenn ich Euch mit Gewässerpools richtig verstanden habe, gilt für jedes Poolgewässer eine einheitliche Regelung (sonst müßte ja jeder ein Buch mit Regeln mit sich rumschleppen).
Eine Jahreskarte bedeutet zwar, dass man theoretisch 365 Tage angeln gehen darf - aber im Durchschnitt gehen die Jahreskartenbesitzer sicher nicht einmal 50 Tage zum Angeln. - Diese Überlegung liegt auch der Überleitung von eine Jahreskarte entspricht 25 oder 30 Tageskarten zu grunde.
Ich finde die Überlegungen von Brotfisch - dich ich weder pro noch contra Pool vestehe - sehr interessant, denn es erklärt mir etwas über die notwendige wirtschafltiche Funktionsweise eines Poolmodells. Das mag Angler wie ivo etc. nicht interessieren, aber ohne ökonomischen Hintergrund kann auch ein Pool nicht funktionieren. - Naja, ich weiß auch nciht wie mein Auto funktioniert, denn ich will es ja nur fahren - ebenso ist der Standpunkt legitim, ich weiß nicht wie der Pool funktioniert, ich will nur angeln.
Wie ist es in den meisten DAV-LVs - pachtet der Verband die Gewässer oder die einzelenen Vereine, die die Nutzung an den Verband übertragen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Habe nicht verstanden, warum der VDSF, wenn das so toll wäre, nicht einfach Gewässerpools einführen sollte.



Das liegt sicher weniger am VDSF an sich als viel mehr an seinen Vereinen, in den altern Bundesländern, die in ihrer Kleinstaaterei lieber auf ihrem Besitzstand beharren und dem Nachbarn z.T. nicht die Schuppe auf dem Fisch gönnt.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es doch verwunderlich das der VDSF in den Bundesländern im Osten, wo er mittlerweile führend ist, eben diese Gewässerfonds nicht abgeschafft hat oder zumindest nicht in der Lage war seine Vereine vom Unsinn und der Unwirtschaftlichkeit eben dieser Gewässerfonds zu überzeugen.


----------



## dpj_de (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Danke für Deine Infos antonio.
Bzgl. dfer Kartenkontingente ist es in Bayern so, dass nur ein Anzahl von 25 oder 30 Tageskarten für eine Jahreskarte gerechnet werden (die genau Zahl müßte ich in einem alten Jahresbericht nachsehen, habe aber jetzt keine Lust dazu) - das führt dann auch zu den relativ hohen Tageskartenpreisen von 12 - 15 EUR an den Standardgewässern.
Bei den Vereinspools bin ich vollkommen bei Dir - wenn das Vereine machen wollen, dann sollten sie das tun - und hier wäre sicher auch eine sinnvolle Aufgabe der Verbände die Vereine darin zu unterstützen. Die große Lösung halte ich zu mindest in Bayern für einen Utopie.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## volkerm (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Denkt doch mal weiter, Kollegen.
Ein bundesweiter Pool.
Der Urlauber aus Mv oder sonstwoher fängt den Huchen eh nicht; dafür braucht man Gewässerkenntnis, Erfahrung, und, und.
Damit sind m.E einige Argumente entkräftet.
Das weiss jeder, der mal Angelreisen gemacht hat.
Bewertet mal bitte, was da an Freundschaften geschlossen wurde.
Job gefunden, gab es auch schon.
Und noch mehr positive Dinge bei Toleranz und Offenheit.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Zusser (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



ivo schrieb:


> Brotfisch redet immer von Erträgen. Was für Erträge? Ausgemachter Blödsinn. Aber da sieht man mal wieder den Unterschied zwischen Angler und Fischer.
> 
> 
> Edit1: Wir sind nicht der "Goldene Westen"! Bei uns kann jeder ne Gastkarte bekommen! Solange er nen gültigen Fischereischein o.ä. vorlegen kann.
> ...



Sehr interessante Fragen. Ich versuche das mal mit meinem 3/4-Wissen zu beantworten.

Ein Gewässer ist ein biologisches System, durchaus vergleichbar einem landwirtschaftlich genutzten Grundstück.
Nährstoffe und Licht bringen über die Nahrungskette pflanzliches Plankton - tierisches Plankton - einen *Ertrag *an Fischen.
Diesen Ertrag an Fischen kann man berechnen und natürlich auch abschöpfen, d.h. entnehmen. Das tun auch Angler, nicht nur Fischer! Fisch ist lecker und gesund.


Einschub zu deinem Edit 1:
Auch im Westen kann jeder ne Gastkarte bekommen. Für die meisten Gewässer. Wenn der Bewirtschafter das nicht will, natürlich nicht. Ist das im Osten anders? 

Zu deinem Edit 2:
(Nicht nur) in Bayern wird von Fachleuten ermittelt welche Ertragsfähigkeit ein bestimmtes Gewässer hat. Ein eutropher See wird einen höheren Ertrag pro ha haben, als ein Forellenbach im Gebirge. 

Diese Ertragsfähigkeit an Fisch wird nach einem Schlüssel in Jahreskarten für Angler umgerechnet. Die so ermittelte Anzahl an Jahreskarten darf der Bewirtschafter an Angler ausgeben.
Ist der Bewirtschafter ein Verein, können entsprechend viele Mitglieder eine Karte erhalten.
Wie schon vorher von dpj_de gut erklärt, kann eine Jahreskarte in x Tageskarten umgerechnet werden.

Eine Besonderheit gibt es bezüglich der Jungangler, Karten die für diese ausgegeben werden müssen nicht auf das genehmigte Kontingent angerechnet werden. Damit soll der Zugang der Jugend zum Angeln gefördert werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Leider zu wenig Zeit heute, um mich in die laufende Diskussion einbringen zu können.

Ich will mal kurz aufzeigen, warum ich diese Gewässerpool für toll und unbedingt erhaltenswert erachte.

1.) Die zentrale Bewirtschaftung ist ein glasklarer Vorteil. In einem gesunden Gewässer mit ausgewogenem Bestand und angepassten Fangquoten muss im Regelfall überhaupt nicht besetzt werden. Es wird nur der Ertrag ( doch Ivo, es gibt auch einen biologischen Ertrag) abgefischt. Schonzeiten und Maße ergänzen den Erhalt einer stabilen Alterspyramide.
Ausnahmen sind unvorhersehbare Zwischenfälle wie ein besonders strenger Winter, Krankheiten oder sonstige Einflüsse, die den Bestand über Gebühr strapazieren. 
Voraussetzung für eine ordentliche Bewirtschaftung sind ausgbildete, sachkompetente Gewässerwarte, die genau wissen, was wann zu tun ist. Im Rahmen der Gewässerpools sind wenige Gewässerwarte für viele Gewässer zuständig. Verstehen diese Jungs ihr Handwerk, und davon gehe ich in einem Pool mal aus, wird nicht viel falsch gemacht. 

Vereisgesteuerte Bewirtschaftung bedeutet, dass jeder Popelverein einen eigenen Gewässerwart für sein(e) Gewässer hat. Das ist in der Regelnur bei sehr großen Vereinen ein wirklich fachkompetenter Mensch.
In fast allen Fällen werfen fachkompetente Gewässerwarte in Vereinen entweder das Handtuch, oder werden aus dem Verein gemobbt.
Die Angler scheren sich in aller Regel nicht um Ökologie, Alterspyramide und ausgewogenen Bestand, sondern wollen möglichst viele, möglichts große Fische von möglichst attraktiven Arten. Und die sollen dann möglichst auch noch in fangfähiger Größe besetzt werden. 

Der Besatz wird in der Regel nicht nach ökologischer Notwendigkeit, sondern per Mehrheitsbeschluß der Mitgliederversammlung geplant bzw. beschlossen. Jeder Verein für sein(e) Gewässer separat. Ökologie und Demokratie gehen nicht zusammen. 

Ein klares plus für den Pool

2.) Thema Gerechtigkeit. 

Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, an ichweißnichtwieviel Gewässern für einen hunderter im Jahr ( kenne die Preise nicht) zu fischen, ich nur 10x im Jahr angeln gehen kann, dann ist das noch 3x billiger, als in unseren Vereinsgeführten Einzelgewässern. Wenn Opa Hinz für das gleiche Geld jeden Tag angeln gehen kann, dann ist das nicht ungerecht, sondern ein Extrabonbon für Opa Hinz. Ich muss trotzdem 100 € zahlen, kann trotzdem nur 10x im Jahr angeln, auch wenn Opa Hinz 1000€ zahlen müsste oder nur 10x angeln dürfte. 
Es ist eine "Ungerechtigkeit" die niemandem weh tut.
Will man jedoch partout auf Gerechtigkeit aus, dass sollten die Beiträge Einkommensabhängig sein. Es ist doch schließlich ungerecht, wennd er Herr Generaldirektor seinen Hunni aus der Portokasse zahlt, der geringverdienende Familienvater sich den Hunni vom Munde absparen muss.

Es gibt halt keine Einzelfallgerechtigkeit, sondern dafür die Möglichkeit für alle, nach Zeit und Lust angeln zu können.

Ein Plus für die Pools.

Punkt 3 gelöscht, Das habe ich falsch verstanden.

 
4.) Ich kauf mir eine Gewässerkarte und kann damit in allen zum Pool gehörenden Gewässern fischen. Ich kann mich Sonntagsmorgens um zehn vor fünf spontant entschließen, angeln zu gehen. Ich kann an ein Gewässer meiner Wahl fahren und finde dort meinen Lieblingsplatz besetzt, Hochwasser, Badegäste oder sonstwas störendes vor. Setz mich in mein Auto, und fahr an ein anderes Gewässer, oder hab keine Lust mehr und fahr wieder nach Hause.
Muss ich mir vorher eine Erlaubniskarte holen, muss ich vorplanen, muss mir nach Brotfischs Idee ggfs. einen PC anschaffen, sicher aber eine Kreditkarte ( die ich vielleicht gar nicht erhalte, weil ich Harz IV bekomme, keinen Job habe, schlechte Schufaauskunft habe, etc.). Und selbst wenn ich einen PC und eine Kreditkarte habe, muss ich mir vorher eine Tageskarte holen und die per CC bezahlen. Und dann finde ich meine Lieblingsstelle besetzt, Badegäste, Hochwasser....

Ein klares plus für die Pools

Es gibt für den Angler und für die Gewässer einfach keine bessere Lösung als zentral verwaltete Gewässerpools.

Für den Kommerz mag es attraktivere Lösungen geben, aber das ist für mich kein Kriterium. Wohl aber ( und das ist ganz bewusst kein Seitenhieb auf Brotfisch) für so manchen VDSF Funktionär und offenbar wie man nun vermuten darf, auch für einige DAV Funktionäre.


----------



## Zusser (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ein bundesweiter Pool.


... ist eine absolut traumhafte Vorstellung.
Leider sehr unrealistisch. Der Hauptgrund ist wohl, dass im Westen ein großer Teil der Gewässer im Privatbesitz sind.
Kein Verein, dem ein Fischereirecht gehört (nicht gepachtet!), wird Fremde quasi umsonst dort angeln lassen.
Privatbesitzer würden für gute Strecken immer solvente Pächter finden, die mehr zahlen könnten als der Pool. 
Wenn ich sehe, wie teuer im Einzugsgebiet von München die Gewässer sind... Ein 'normaler' Mensch kommt da jetzt schon kaum hin.
Warum sollten diese Vereine ihre gehegten Gewässer in einen Pool geben? Die Preise werden von den Anglern gerne bezahlt, es gibt sogar Wartelisten.
Ohne flächendeckende Enteignung wird das nicht funktionieren. Leider.

Im Osten sollte der bestehende Pool aber (aus meiner westlichen Sicht) unbedingt erhalten werden. Ihr wisst gar nicht, wie gut ihr es habt!
Gerade das ist für mich übrigens ein Grund, euch einen starken vereinigten Verband zu wünschen. Auf Dauer werdet ihr eine Lobby brauchen: wenn die Erosion eurer Pools erstmal begonnen hat, wird er wie Schnee im Frühjahr zusammenschmelzen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Zusser schrieb:


> ... ist eine absolut traumhafte Vorstellung.
> Leider sehr unrealistisch. Der Hauptgrund ist wohl, dass im Westen ein großer Teil der Gewässer im Privatbesitz sind.
> Kein Verein, dem ein Fischereirecht gehört (nicht gepachtet!), wird Fremde quasi umsonst dort angeln lassen.
> Privatbesitzer würden für gute Strecken immer solvente Pächter finden, die mehr zahlen könnten als der Pool.
> ...



Auch den Rest kann ich unterschreiben. Aber eben nicht unter den jetzigen Bedingungen mit den jetzigen Handlungsbevollmächtigten. Sonst setzt die Erosion schneller ein, als wir schauen können. Der DAV bröckelt ja schon gewaltig.


----------



## volkerm (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Zusser,

wir waren schon mal beim Vornamen, ist mir aber leider nicht mehr präsent.
Ich hoffe, die Federn, die Schnur, und der Krimskrams tuen ihren Job.
Zum Thema, nochmal.
Geht aus Eurer Haut.
Es funktioniert.
Jetzt der böse Satz:
Im Süden wird an Salmonidengewässern, namentlich an Fliegen- und ausgewiesenen c&r Strecken richtig Geld gemacht.
Und das privat.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## dpj_de (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Zu Ralle24 Punkt 3:

Auch wenn das Fischereirecht in öffentlicher Hand ist muss die Kommune das Recht ausschreiben und es wird dann an den Meistbietenden abgegeben. Wobei hier natürlich das Gesamtpaket zählt. Unser Verein bietet der Gemeinde das beste Paket (neben Geld auch noch die Reinigung des Ufers, Jugendarbeit - zB Ferienprogramm, Beteiligung am öffentlichen Leben), deswegen bekommt er die Gewässer. Die Gemeinde würde wieder das Gemeinwohl handeln, wenn sie das Gewässer nicht an den vergeben würde, der das beste Paket bietet!
Wenn mir ein Gewässer und das Fischereirecht gehören würde, würde ich ebenso handeln und die Frage, ob es an einen Pool, eine Einzelperson oder an einen exklusiven Verein gehen würde wäre mir egal. Das nennt man wirtschaftliches Handeln.
Ein Pool - zu mindest in Süeddeutschland - würde nur dann an die wirklich attraktiven Gewässer kommen, wenn das Fischereirecht nur an den Pool verpachtet werden dürfte - aber so einen starken Eingriff in das Eigentumsrecht gibt (Gott sei Dank!!) das Grundgesetz nicht her!
Ein bundesweiter Pool? - So alt wird keiner hier, dass er sowas erlebt! - Da kommt ja noch eher das bundeseinheitliche Fischereirecht - und das wäre schon ein Traum!
Noch etwas zum gesamtdeutschen Pool: Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass unsere ostdeutschen Freunde bei ihrem Gewässereichtum die im Münchner Raum üblichen Gewässerpachten mitfinanzieren wollen. Das würde die Poolkarten insgesamt ziemlich verteuern (für Leute wie mich natürlich verbilligen, da dann mehr Leute die Pacht zahlen würden und die Durchschnittspacht auf Gesamtdeutschland bezogen sicher unter den hiesigen Pachtpreisen liegt).

Nur so ein Beispiel zu den Pachtpreisen aus unserer Region: die Lechstaustufen 22/23 standen zur Pachtverlängerung an und der Fischereiverein Augsburg kann die Pachtverlängerung nur stemmen, weil die Jahreskarte sich von 200 auf 250 EUR verteuert hat und gleichzeitg der Besetz reduziert wird. - Sonst wäre das Fischereirecht von E.On an einen exklusiven Münchner Verein gegangen. - Und so läuft das bei vielen Gewässern in unserer Region.

Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Ein Pool - zu mindest in Süeddeutschland - würde nur dann an die wirklich attraktiven Gewässer kommen, wenn das Fischereirecht nur an den Pool verpachtet werden dürfte - aber so einen starken Eingriff in das Eigentumsrecht gibt (Gott sei Dank!!) das Grundgesetz nicht her!
> Ein bundesweiter Pool? - So alt wird keiner hier, dass er sowas erlebt! - Da kommt ja noch eher das bundeseinheitliche Fischereirecht - und das wäre schon ein Traum!
> Noch etwas zum gesamtdeutschen Pool: Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass unsere ostdeutschen Freunde bei ihrem Gewässereichtum die im Münchner Raum üblichen Gewässerpachten mitfinanzieren wollen. Das würde die Poolkarten insgesamt ziemlich verteuern (für Leute wie mich natürlich verbilligen, da dann mehr Leute die Pacht zahlen würden und die Durchschnittspacht auf Gesamtdeutschland bezogen sicher unter den hiesigen Pachtpreisen liegt).
> 
> ...



Ich rede auch nicht von einem Bundesdeutschen Pool. Das kann es gar nicht geben weil die Strukturen in den Bundesländern zu unterschiedlich sind.

Hier geht es vornehmlich um den Erhalt der bestehenden Pools und die mit der Fusion verbundene Gefahr dass diese aufgelöst und nach Westvorbild einzeln bewirtschaftet werden, oder auch nur, dass die Sahnehäubchen aus dem Pool genommen und an finanzkräftige Vereine oder Pachtgemeinschaften weiterverpachtet werden.


----------



## ivo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Ich wills noch mal versuchen:



Zusser schrieb:


> ... ist eine absolut traumhafte Vorstellung.
> Leider sehr unrealistisch. Der Hauptgrund ist wohl, dass im Westen ein großer Teil der Gewässer im Privatbesitz sind.
> 
> Ist egal wem das Gewässer gehört.
> ...



Das hier erläuterte System würde natürlich nur funktionieren wenn ihr euren "Ertrag" bzw die Festlegung anders fasst. Dazu müssten dann die reellen Angeltage/Gewässer herhalten. Als Angler kann man m.M. schwerlich ein Gewässer überfischen und da ihr auch besetzt passt das eh nicht für mich zusammen. Im Endeffekt müsstet ihr euren Verband überreden beim Amt vorstellig zu werden und die Regelung für ein Testgebiet auszusetzen. Geht garantiert per Beschluss. Hernach müssten sich paar Vereine finden die das ganze Testweise praktizieren. Wenn es sich erst mal eingependelt hat sollte es auch gut funktionieren. 

Ansonsten mal fachliche Hilfe aus dem Osten holen.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich rede auch nicht von einem Bundesdeutschen Pool. Das kann es gar nicht geben weil die Strukturen in den Bundesländern zu unterschiedlich sind.
> 
> Hier geht es vornehmlich um den Erhalt der bestehenden Pools und die mit der Fusion verbundene Gefahr dass diese aufgelöst und nach Westvorbild einzeln bewirtschaftet werden, oder auch nur, dass die Sahnehäubchen aus dem Pool genommen und an finanzkräftige Vereine oder Pachtgemeinschaften weiterverpachtet werden.



Richtigstellung: Ich bin NICHT der Auffassung, dass der Verpächter über den Pachtzins hinaus am Angelkartenverkauf beteiligt sein sollte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wäre ich jetzt Gewässerpächter, würde sich mir die Frage nach der Teilhabe stellen, also ob ich Mitwirkungsrechte bei der Gestaltung der Bewirtschaftung und vor allem - natürlich - bei der Verteilung der Erträge habe und ob ich dabei auch ausreichend berücksichtigt werde.





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Richtigstellung: Ich bin NICHT der Auffassung, dass der Verpächter über den Pachtzins hinaus am Angelkartenverkauf beteiligt sein sollte.



Ich bitte um Entschuldigung. Ich hatte mich auf obigen Absatz bezogen und dabei aus "Gewässerpächter", "Gewässer*ver*pächter" gelesen.

Werde ich korrigieren, sorry.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Entschuldigung. Ich hatte mich auf obigen Absatz bezogen und dabei aus "Gewässerpächter", "Gewässer*ver*pächter" gelesen.
> 
> Werde ich korrigieren, sorry.


 

Kein Problem, kann ja passieren.

Wobei der Unterschied gravierend ist: Der Verein zahlt die Pacht für das Gewässer, der Pool erhält das Verwertungsrecht und verkauft die Karten und ersetzt dem Verein nur die Pacht, die er selber bezahlt. Für den Verein ein Nullsummenspiel. Nur mit dem Nachteil, dass er die Zahl der Angler an "seinem Gewässer" nicht mehr bestimmen kann. Der Pool ist nicht gehindert, so viel Karteneinnahmen zu erzielen, wie es Käufer gibt. Auch nicht daran, das Gewässer in Angelzeitungen zu vermarkten, so dass es einen Run auf das Gewässer gibt. Das erhöht aber nicht die Nachfrage nach dem Gewässer, sondern nach den Karten, und damit die Einnahmen nicht des Vereins, sondern des Pools. Der Verein muss aber mehr Anstrengungen unternehmen, um das Gewässer "in Schuss" zu halten, denn viele Angler treten viel platt. Deswegen habe ich mir die Frage erlaubt, ob der Verein auch an den Mehreinnahmen des Pools beteiligt wird.

Jetzt kann man natürlich behaupten, dass es gar keine Mehreinnahmen (gemeint sind Überschüsse) gibt, weil der Pool seine Kosten so darstellt, dass sie so hoch sind wie die Einnahmen. Das kann ja sein. Die Frage ist nur, ob diese "Kosten des Pools"/LV mitbestimmt werden durch die Vereine bzw. auch den Vereinen zugute kommen. Die LV können die Mehreinnahmen nutzen, um eine schöne neue LV-Geschäftsstelle zu mieten oder um die Vereine anteilig an den Einnahmen zu beteiligen. (Auch das wären "Kosten", die einen Einnahmenüberschuss neutralisieren würden). Nun weiß aber bei einem Pool keiner, an welchem Gewässer nun besonders viel geangelt und welche Gewässer ignoriert werden, weil ja die totale Freizügigkeit herrscht. Deswegen weiß auch keiner, welchem Verein wieviel von den Einnahmen, wenn man sie überhaupt verteilt, zugeteilt gehören. Auch weiß man aus den gleichen Gründen nicht, welche Gewässer unter besonderem Angeldruck stehen, so dass auch Besatzentscheidungen eher willkürlich getroffen werden. Deswegen aber verschlechtern sich in einem Pool alle Gewässer kontinuierlich, wenn auch nicht in der alltäglichen Angelei bemerkbar. (Einzig ausgenommen jene, die zu propagandistischen Zwecken gepeppelt werden, meistens, weil ein Spitzenfunktionär in der Nähe wohnt.) Würde jetzt noch die Behauptung stimmen, dass der Pool nur die Erhaltungskosten einbringt (naja und vielleicht noch gerade die Verwaltungskosten), dann besteht ein Anreiz, Kosten für Verbesserungen des Gesamtzustandes zu minimieren. Jeder Verbandsgeschäftsführer, der anders handeln würde, müßte auf der JHV erheblichen Druck einkalkulieren, der seinen Job kosten könnte.

Es ist halt wie beim Discounter: jeder kriegt alles, aber keiner kriegt was gutes.

Die aufgezeigten Mängel existieren. Manch einer hier nimmt sie in Kauf, damit er aufwands- und kostenarm möglichst viel Angelstrecke im Hinterkopf hat ("Ich mach nicht, aber ich könnte.") Der flüchtige Besuch an einem Fremdgewässer, an das man - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nie wieder zurückkehrt, verleitet in besonderer Weise dazu, seine Madendosen und Kippenschachteln auf das sorgfältigste nachhaltig vor Ort zu deponieren (AB-Mitglieder ausgenommen). Dafür gibt es ja die Jugendgruppe des örtlichen Vereins. Naja, es gibt auch in Pools verantwortungsbewußte Angler (überwiegend AB-Mitglieder). 

Die strukturellen Mängel des Pools aber, die selbst hier im Angelboard nicht bestritten, sondern nur in Kauf genommen werden, können durch ausreichende Transparenz, demokratische Kontrolle und die entsprechenden Regelungen wenn nicht abgestellt, so doch zumindest auf ein erträgliches Maß reduziert werden. Unerträglich aber bleibt jede Form der Zwangsmitgliedschaft durch Angelkartenkauf oder Zwangsabgabe eines Gewässers durch Mitgliedschaft eines Pächters im Verband.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Dein grundsätzlicher Denkfehler, der deinem letzten Beitrag zugrunde liegt, offenbart sic beinahe schon im ersten Satz:



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der Verein zahlt die Pacht für das Gewässer, der Pool erhält das Verwertungsrecht und verkauft die Karten und ersetzt dem Verein nur die Pacht, die er selber bezahlt.



Andersherum wird nämlich ein Schuh draus. Der Pool, wie du es hier nennst, ist der LV, der das Gewässer in der Tat vom Eigentümer gepachtet hat (zumeist landeseigene Gewässer) und der dem Verein ein Nutzungsrecht einräumt (soetwas gibt es in der Tat - nicht wenige Vereine haben ihre Heime an Wassergrundstücken und "bewirtschaften" die anliegenden gewässer dann auch).

Dem Verein entsteht dadurch aber keinerlei finanzieller Schaden, da die tatsächlich finanzintensiven Aufgaben (Gewässerpflege, Besatzmaßnahmen, etc.) dem Gewässerpächter ("Der Pool") anheim fallen.

Eine Kontrolle des Befischungsdrucks ist zumindest theoretisch gegeben - in Brb jedenfalls. Hier ist in den Regularien festgeschrieben, dass ein standardisiertes Fangbuch mitzuführen und entsprechend auszufüllen ist. Dieses Fangbuch soll dann dem LV vorgelegt werden.

Nun .. Theorie und Praxis ... ich weis. Aber eine genauere Kontrolle und Erhebung würde auch eine Einzelkartenausgabe nicht erlauben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Wenn all das was Du hier über die Qualität der Gewässerfond Gewässer schreibst stimmen würde müsste es sich bei den besagten Gewässern ausnahmslos um Fischlehre Kloaken handeln. Das dem bei weitem nicht so ist kann und wird Dir jeder Angler bestätigen der diese Gewässerfonds nutzen darf.

"Unerträglich aber bleibt jede Form der Zwangsmitgliedschaft durch Angelkartenkauf oder Zwangsabgabe eines Gewässers durch Mitgliedschaft eines Pächters im Verband."

Aha, das findest Du also Unterträglich, wenn ein Angler aber in einen Verein eintritt und dabei gezwungen wird gleichzeitig in einen Verband einzutreten, dann ist das für Dich vollkommen i.O.


----------



## ivo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> *Auch weiß man aus den gleichen Gründen nicht, welche Gewässer unter besonderem Angeldruck stehen*, so dass auch Besatzentscheidungen eher willkürlich getroffen werden. Deswegen aber verschlechtern sich in einem Pool alle Gewässer kontinuierlich, wenn auch nicht in der alltäglichen Angelei bemerkbar.




Wenn man keine Ahnung hatte sollte man das Schreiben einfach lassen!

Schon mal was von Fangbüchern gehört? Nein. Dann einfach mal kundig machen.

Zum Rest sag ich nichts mehr, den der trifft nicht zu! Nur so viel, jeder ist verpflichtet seinen Dreck (Müll) wegzuräumen. Für schwarze Schafe kann keiner was. Die dürfte es auch im VDSF geben. Auch an Einzelgewässern. Aber nein, der VDSF hat so ne weiße Weste, da gibts so was nicht. |evil:

Bevor du hier weiter schreibst fahr mal zu Blauzahn und mach dich kundig. Da kannste noch was lernen!


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



volkerma schrieb:


> Denkt doch mal weiter, Kollegen.
> Ein bundesweiter Pool.
> Der Urlauber aus Mv oder sonstwoher fängt den Huchen eh nicht; dafür braucht man Gewässerkenntnis, Erfahrung, und, und.
> Damit sind m.E einige Argumente entkräftet.
> ...


 
@Volker, das entspricht meiner ganz persönlichen anglerischen Erfahrung voll und ganz. An meinem Hausgewässer Oder fängt keiner wirklich Bemerkenswertes, der sich nicht intensiv vorbereitet hat und nur mal so vorbeikommt. Die, die sich von mir haben überreden lassen, sind alsbald begeistert und haben kein Problem, neben den Wallerposen gleich noch im Angelladen eine Karte für das Wochenende zu kaufen.


----------



## volkerm (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Haltet bitte mal die Emotionen flach.
Stuffel und ich sind meines Wissens die einzigen in der Diskussion, die beide Varianten östlich und westlich kennen.
Nehmt mal einen 3m breiten Forellenbach, gut bestückt, im Nirvana.
Bei Zulassung aller Fangmethoden ist das Ding nach drei Maiwochen forellenfrei.
Sowas will ja auch niemand hier, denke ich.
Solche Gewässer sollte man m.E. auch anders behandeln als, z.B. einen Bodden oder die Müritz.
Aber auch das wäre im Pool regelbar- denke ich.
Dann wird es aber wieder bürokratisch...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



ivo schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hatte sollte man das Schreiben einfach lassen!
> 
> Schon mal was von Fangbüchern gehört? Nein. Dann einfach mal kundig machen.
> 
> ...


 
Mensch Ivo, veröffentliche doch hier mal bitte Dein Fangbuch! Gibt es im sächsischen Pool eine Pflicht, seine Fänge an den LV zu melden? In Brandenburg jedenfalls nicht. Und stimmt, es gibt die Pflicht, den Angelplatz sauber zu halten. Deswegen finde ich auch immer bergeweise Anglerdreck und - huch - es ist KEIN FEINDGEWÄSSER! Aber natürlich ist der Driss von VDSF-Anglern, weil DAV-Angler würden ihre Maden nie in Polen kaufen.
Schöne Grüße aus dem Angler-Gefängnis für Ahnungslose. Schön, dass Du schon alles weisst und nichts mehr lernen brauchst.


----------



## Blauzahn (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf...

Die Frage ist ganz einfach wie du Angeln für ALLE definierst?

Deine Argumentation ist in sich recht schlüssig und trifft in einigen Bereichen zu.
Nur muß man sich, speziell du, fragen was der Verband, der Verein möchte.

Es wird sehr oft kritisiert, dass der Angler und seine Verbände eine schlechte bis gar keine positive Außendarstellung haben.
Wenn wir nun anfangen, den existenten und in weiten Strecken funktionierenden Pool aufzuweichen, sind wir auf dem besten Weg, die gleiche Kleinstaaterei zu betreiben wie jenseits der eingerissenen Mauer.
Das ist sicherlich sehr hilfreich beim ungehinderten Zugang zum Angeln, über welchen wir andernorts diskutieren.
Dazu gehört auch der ungehinderte Zugang zum Gewässer.

Der einzelne Angler möchte natürlich am besten ein/mehrere Gewässer an dem er allein ist und die dicksten Fische fängt.
Der Verband muß ganz einfach einen Mittelweg gehen.
Wenn das für dich den Vergleich mit dem Discounter hergibt, von mir aus.

Zusammengefasst würden wir entsprechend deiner Betrachtungen, die Gewässer im Pool stärker reglementieren und dadurch 
1. den Zugang zum Gewässer einschränken
und 
2. einen unkontrollierbaren Prozess in Gang bringen, welcher in Kürze (durch neu entstehende "Angelfürstentümer" an interessanten Gewässern) den ganzen Pool ins Wanken bringen würde.

Angeln hat nicht viel mit Betriebswirtschaft zu tun,
es ist Allgemeingut...
und ich kippe meine Madendose auch nicht an einem Gewässer aus, an dem ich nur alle 10 Jahre mal angel...

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Dein grundsätzlicher Denkfehler, der deinem letzten Beitrag zugrunde liegt, offenbart sic beinahe schon im ersten Satz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naja, so ganz umgekehrt ist das mit dem Schuh ja auch nicht, wenn wir von Brandenburg reden. Da ist der Pool wohl eine Mischform aus Vereins- und Verbandsanpachtungen. Wobei ich mal fragen möchte, woher ein LV das Geld für Anpachtungen erwirtschaftet hat, aber das nur am Rande. Die anteilsmässigen Verhältnisse kenne ich jetzt auch nicht. Auf jeden Fall aber gibt es den Zwang für Vereine zur Abgabe angepachteter Gewässer. Das verhindert Vielfalt und verringert den Druck zu Verbesserungen. Zum Thema LV-Anpachtungen hatte ich mich ja bereits geäußert; ich beziehe mich darauf.

Die Sache mit dem Fangbuch ist ja so, wie Du selber einräumst. Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn man da mehr Erkenntnisse bekommen könnten, aber die Angler fürchten da ja Gängelei und eine Erhöhung der Kartenpreise, wenn die wirklichen Entnahmen "herauskommen" (ist jedenfalls ein klassisches Phänomen in Berlin). Aber Du wirst mir sicher Recht geben, wenn ich sage, dass wir genau an der Stelle noch viel zu wenig wissen. (Ich selber experimentiere gerade für mich mit umfassenderen Fangberichten - und die Erkenntnisgewinne sind enorm und ich fange wie sonstwas...;_) Aber in der Praxis führen die wenigen Fangberichte von vor Ort doch nicht dazu, dass es eine saubere Besatzpolitik gibt. Teilweise werden unter Missbrauch von Fördergeldern (Weiß-) Fische aus dem einen Gewässer entnommen (ohne Not und Sinn) und in ein anderes Gewässer kostenpflichtig eingebracht, wo sie biologisch keinen Sinn machen, wohl aber ökonomisch.

Aber die Vorstellung, dass bei einem Pool Geld irgendeine Bedeutung haben könnte, ist ja geradezu abwegig.

Wenn schon Pool, dann fair!


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf...
> 
> Die Frage ist ganz einfach wie du Angeln für ALLE definierst?
> 
> ...


 
Also erst einmal vielen Dank für die Einladung, die ich liebend gerne annehmen würde (neue Erfahrungen). Leider gibt es in diesem Fliegenfischerjahr (binnen) für mich nur noch ein Wochenende - und das habe ich meiner Freundin versprochen. (Der Besitzer des Hotels, bei dem ich per eMail gebucht habe, hinterlegt die Angelkarten für die Salmostrecke gleich bei  der Rezeption, also völlig unkompliziert.) Aber ich würde da gerne bei passender Gelegenheit drauf zurückkommen - wie ich Dich auch gerne zum Hechtangeln an die Oder einlade: ich besorge Dir auch die Tageskarten.

Du bist ja mit Deiner Auffassung gar nicht weit weg - so wie ich ja den Pool nicht für Höllenzeug halte, wie manche hier zu glauben meinen. Es geht doch um Verbesserung der Systeme, egal ob vom DAV oder vom VDSF, und die wird es ohne Nachdenken und Infragestellen nicht geben.

Und Du hast völlig Recht: Es bedarf Lösungen, die regional passen. Ein teures Nobelsystem wie around München wird man in Ostdeutschland kaum etablieren können, aber eben auch nicht in Ostfriesland. Und das ist auch gut so. Vielleicht passen sogar gewisse Poolsysteme in "den Westen", aber das weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube, das Phänomen Pool müßte noch mehr erforscht werden. Eben nicht nur aus dem Blickwinkel des Anglers, sondern in seinen Gesamtauswirkungen.

Dass Du keinen Müll am Wasser machst, ehrt Dich. Wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, ein Gewässer zu pachten, würde ich peinlichst alles einsammeln. Wenn ich eine Tageskarte habe, würde ich vielleicht nichts wegwerfen, aber schon so einiges liegen lassen, weil ich gerade keine passende Tüte dabei habe. So bin jedenfalls ich, ich gebe es zu.

Angelfürstentümer? Naja, aber stattdessen Angelgroßreiche?

Leider völliger Widerspruch bei der Kernaussage: Angeln ist Allgemeingut und entzieht sich der (Betriebs-) Wirtschaft. 

Ein schöner Gedanke. So fischt man in Kanada, Nordfinnland und in Sibirien. Gutes Gefühl. Aber back to Germany:
Angeln ist - hierzulande leider - kein Jedermannsrecht. Die Erlaubnis, an einem Gewässer angeln zu dürfen, ist kein Naturrecht des Staatsbürgers, sondern muss vom Inhaber des Fischereirechts am Gewässer erteilt werden. Das Fischereirecht wird durch Eigentum oder Pacht erworben, nicht durch Geburt oder Staatsangehörigkeit - das kostet Geld. Schon damit ist Ende mit Gemeingut. Die Kosten aber will jeder wieder reinholen. Je mehr Gewässer einer hat, ob er Pool ist oder nicht, desto größer wird der Zwang, Einnahmen zu erzielen. Schlicht weil einfach erhebliche Kosten da sind. Und schon fängt die Betriebswirtschaft an. Angeln als Allgemeingut würde grundsätzlich kostenfreies Angeln voraussetzen, wie es das teilweise bei der Meeres- und Küstenangelei, in Deutschland aber nicht bei Binnengewässern gibt. Und weil es sich um vebriefte Rechte handelt, die etwas kosten und vererbt werden können, sind sie auch ein Wirtschaftsfaktor - und daher unterliegen sie auch markt- und betriebswirtschaftlichen "Naturgesetzen".

Wer hofft, dass bestehende Gewässerpools karitative Einrichtungen sind, die erfunden wurden, um Angler im Hartz-IV-Bezug an Traumgewässer zu verhelfen, die er ohne dieses selbstlose System nie sehen würde, der hat vielleicht ein großes Herz, aber er fängt keine großen Fische.

Die Angelfischerei ist ein Wirtschaftsfaktor - damit müssen nicht nur wir zahlenden Angler umgehen, sondern auch unsere Verbände. Das ist sogar der Kern dessen, was Robert Arlinghaus gesagt hat. Der Pool ist gar nicht so wichtig für mich, er ist nur ein Beispiel für die Richtigkeit der Thesen von Arlinghaus. Der Pool ist keine Kirche mit Klingelbeutel, sondern eine knallhart kalkulierende, kapitalistische Einrichtung mit Sozialtouch in der Werbung, wie Trigema und Liquimoli. 

Ich verbiete niemandem, beim Discounter zu kaufen. Aber warum soll ich nicht sagen, dass es anderswo bessere Wurst gibt?


----------



## volkerm (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Ivo,

weiss Gott bin ich liberal.
Aber die Fangbücher sind das Papier nicht wert für nicht wenige "Sportangler".
Die gibt es, gab es, und wird es immer geben.
Die sacken ein, ohne Rücksicht.
Das mag beim Heringsfischen unerheblich sein; im Forellenbach nicht.
Allein- für die Lösung bin ich zu dämlich.
Vernunft für alle verordnen, kann ich nicht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Da ist der Pool wohl eine Mischform aus Vereins- und Verbandsanpachtungen.





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall aber gibt es den Zwang für Vereine zur Abgabe angepachteter Gewässer.



Merkst was? Du wiedersprichst dir selbst. Entweder es besteht Zwang zur Abgabe oder es ist eine Mischung aus Vereins- und Verbandspacht. Aber beides gleichzeitig geht nunmal nicht 

Aber ja - es besteht Zwang. Da hast du Recht. Wobei es auch hier Ausnahmen von der Regel gibt aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen.




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wobei ich mal fragen möchte, woher ein LV das Geld für Anpachtungen erwirtschaftet hat, aber das nur am Rande.



Das ist ganz einfach: zum einen zahlen wir einen Betrag X mit unseren Jahresgebühren, der an den LV abgeführt wird (frag mich nicht wie hoch der Betrag genau ist - ich meine irgendwas um die 50 Euro oder so). Zum anderen erwirtschaftet der LV Geld über den Verkauf von Erlaubnisscheinen für Nicht-DAV-Mitglieder - was, wie du unschwer erkennen wirst, dem sehr nahe kommt, was du hier die ganze Zeit auch als Lösung anbietest.

Ob auch Landesmittel mit in den Jahreshaushalt einfließen, entzieht sich komplett meiner Kenntnis. Wenn ich eine Prognose abgeben soll, dann tendiere ich bezüglich dieser Überlegung eher zu einem nein.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Fangbuch ist ja so, wie Du selber einräumst. Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn man da mehr Erkenntnisse bekommen könnten, aber die Angler fürchten da ja Gängelei und eine Erhöhung der Kartenpreise, wenn die wirklichen Entnahmen "herauskommen" (ist jedenfalls ein klassisches Phänomen in Berlin).



Nein, das tun sie im übrigen nicht. Es hat just in diesem Jahr eine Erhöhung der Kartenpreise statt gefunden - und zwar bei der sogenannten Havelkarte. Diese kostete bis einschließlich 31.12.2010 5 Euro und ab dem 1.1.2011 nun 10 Euro. Dem allgemeinen Vernehmen nach, stieß diese Erhöhung auf keine nennenswerte Ablehnung bei den Brandenburgern.

Auch die Erhöhung der Tages- und Wochenkartenpreise (ich glaube im Jahr 2009 - bin mir aber nicht sicher) war eher kein Problem.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber in der Praxis spielen die wenigen Fangberichte von vor Ort doch nicht dazu, dass es eine saubere Besatzpolitik gibt.



Naja ... die Fangbücher sind ein Regularium, dass eher regelmäßig zum Einsatz kommt. Zumindest aus dem Wirkungsbereich des KAV Nauen, dem mein Verein angehört, ist von einem regen Feedback bzw. Rücklauf am Jahresende bzw. Jahresanfang (üblicherweise werden die Fangbücher bei der JHV vereinsintern gesammelt und dann an den KAV weiter geleitet) zu hören.

Sicherlich gibt es eine Dunkelziffer derer, die die Fangbücher nicht ausfüllen und/oder zurück geben - aber eine solche wirst du bei jeder statistischen Erhebung haben - das ist quasi systembedingt.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber die Vorstellung, dass bei einem Pool Geld irgendeine Bedeutung haben könnte, ist ja geradezu abwegig.



Nicht in meiner Denke - dazu bin ich zusehr Geschäftsmann (wörtlich gemeint - ich habe keinen Chef, sondern muss elseber denken, handeln und entscheiden ... selbständiger Unternehmer eben). Natürlich spielt Geld eine übergeordnete Rolle. Der LV soll sein Einkommen haben - daran sehe zumindest ich nichts verwerfliches. Und wenn - wie im Moment in Brb - dieses Einkommen dazu benutzt wird, ein neues Domizil für den LV zu bauen, dann soll das so sein ... solange sich für mich anglerisch keine Einschränkungen dadurch ergeben. Und das tut es nicht.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn schon Pool, dann fair!



Mein Reden!

Ich sähe nur keine Unfairneß, die man jetzt anprangern müsste. Gegenüber wem denn auch?

Gegenüber den Anglern? Wie denn bitte? Noch fairer als den Pool, den wir alle nutzen können (du im Übrigen als Berliner auch!) und zwar zu den geltenden Konditionen, geht's ja nun schon nicht mehr.

Gegenüber den Vereinen? Die profitieren eher vom Pool, denn von ihm benachteiligt zu werden. Solange das Wetter schön und der Besatz gesund ist, mag dem pachtenden Verein der Verband reichlich Schnuppe sein - kommt etwas unvorhergesehenes, greifen die Vereine sehr gerne auf den LV zurück. Beispiele gabs in den letzten Jahren zur Genüge - nicht nur nach dem strengen Winter.

Ich persönlich weis von zwei Vereinen, die mit Hilfe der Mittel aus dem Etat des LV das jeweilige Vereinsheim nebst Gelände saniert haben. Im Gegenzug dürfen auch Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder zumindest das Gelände nutzen (Parkmöglichkeiten etc.).

Gegenüber dem Gewässereigentümer? Dem dürfte reichlich Schnuppe sein, WER die Pacht bezahlt - Hauptsache sie wird bezahlt.

Was die mitunter mangelnde Qualität der Besatzmaßnahmen angeht, magst du durchaus Recht haben - hier gibt es tatsächlich Änderungsbedarf. Das darf jetzt aber nicht so verstanden werden, dass wir hier fischlehre Tümpel haben. Vielmehr ist die Kritik, die darüber geübt wird, der subjektiven Vorliebe für eine bestimmte Art der Angelei geschuldet.

Das läuft auch in meinem kleinen Verein so ab. Da wird sich schonmal darüber aufgeregt, dass viel zu wenig Zander besetzt wurde und dafür der Karpfen mehr Aufmerksamkeit erhielt. Nun ... mich freut das - mir ist der Zander reichlich egal ... ich bin ausgesprochener Karpfenangler :q

Grundsätzlich hält sich das über die Wasserfläche gesehen aber tendenziell die Waage, sodass insgesamt eine sehr homogene Besatzpolitik herrscht.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



ivo schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit.
> 
> @Brotfisch
> 
> ...


 
Schön, wenn die Regelungen wirklich so eingehalten und streng kontrolliert werden sollten (Freiwilligkeit natürlich immer besser.) Und wie ist dafür Sorge getragen, dass die Besatzmaßnahmen entsprechend den Fanbuchauswertungsergebnissen erfolgen? Wird für entnommene Edelfische auch Edelfischbesatz gekauft, auch wenn dieser gerade für das Budget zu hochpreisig ist?

Hör mal, ich will Dir hier keinen Kapitalismusnachweis beim Gewässerpool führen. Dich macht der Pool seelig, das freut mich doch für Dich. Andere wollen da ein wenig hinter die Kulissen schauen (nicht nur ich). Lass sie doch einfach. Was Du nicht wissen willst, brauchst Du doch nicht zu lesen.


----------



## Zusser (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall aber gibt es den Zwang für Vereine zur Abgabe angepachteter Gewässer.


Als (West-)Außenseiter würde ich sagen, dass es nur so geht.
Wenn einem Verein freigestellt ist, seine Gewässer einem Pool zuzuführen oder auch nicht, dann wird er - das ist nur menschlich - seine besten Gewässer nicht in den Pool einbringen, diese wären den Mitgliedern des Vereins vorbehalten oder würden direkt per Tageskarte vermarktet.
Sofort würde eine dynamische Entwicklung einsetzen, es wären binnen kurzer Zeit nur noch die zweitklassigen Gewässer im Pool.
Die Vereine würden daraufhin, um das Gedankenmodell weiterzuspinnen, zweierlei Mitgliedschaften anbieten, nämlich nur die Vereinsgewässer und zum anderen das komplette Paket mit den Poolgewässern.
Da die Vereinsgewässer die Sahnestücke wären, würden zunehmend mehr Mitglieder keine Poolkarte mehr kaufen, der Pool hätte weniger Einnahmen, wodurch von ihm weniger Gewässer angepachtet werden könnten: der Pool wäre noch unattraktiver und würde sich binnen kurzer Zeit auflösen.

In meiner Gegend bewirtschaften die beiden größten Vereine eine (!) Flusstrecke gemeinsam. Warum das so ist, kann ich nicht sagen, so ganz freiwillig scheint das aber nicht zu sein. Im Gespräch mit Leuten die dort angeln habe ich gehört, dass diese Strecke die uninteressanteste beider Vereine ist. Auch der Besatz ist dort wohl nicht so üppig. Dafür sind die Erlaubnischscheine relativ günstig.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Fangbuch ist ja so, wie Du selber einräumst. Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn man da mehr Erkenntnisse bekommen könnten, aber die Angler fürchten da ja Gängelei und eine Erhöhung der Kartenpreise, wenn die wirklichen Entnahmen "herauskommen"


...was ich aus meinem Verein so bestätigen kann und was sehr schade ist. Gerade die Jahreslimits, wie sie Ivo gezeigt hat, sind ein sehr gutes Werkzeug, die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer zu steuern.
Jetzt mache ich mich zwar wieder unbeliebt, aber C&R würde Aufgrund der bestehenden Mortalitätsrate den Nutzen dieses Werkzeuges stark einschränken.
Dass nicht von jedem Angler jeder Fang eingetragen wird, macht es nicht besser. Dagegen könnte man ankämpfen, wenn ein nicht eingetragener Fisch grundsätzlich ohne wenn und aber wie Angeln ohne Erlaubnischein bewertet würde. Rechtlich ist es schließlich auch das selbe. 
Dass eine starke Fischereiaufsicht nötig wäre, versteht sich von selbst, dass die aber nicht wirklich finanzierbar ist, auch.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn schon Pool, dann fair!


Dazu kann ich nur sagen, erhaltet eure Pools um jeden Preis! Auch wenn sie (vielleicht) nicht perfekt sind.
Neue zu schaffen, wird euch hierzulande nicht gelingen, ohne DDR hättet ihr auch die jetzigen nicht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Aber back to Germany:
> Angeln ist - hierzulande leider - kein Jedermannsrecht. Die Erlaubnis, an einem Gewässer angeln zu dürfen, ist kein Naturrecht des Staatsbürgers, sondern muss vom Inhaber des Fischereirechts am Gewässer erteilt werden. Das Fischereirecht wird durch Eigentum oder Pacht erworben, nicht durch Geburt oder Staatsangehörigkeit - das kostet Geld. Schon damit ist Ende mit Gemeingut.
> Ich wüste nicht das hier jemand geschrieben hätte das Angeln in Deutschland "Jedermannsrecht" zum Nulltarif ist oder sein sollte.
> 
> ...


Um dein Beispiel von Dicounter aufzunehemen. Erklär mir doch mal bitte warum das Nutella welches ich bei Netto kaufe anders schmecken soll als das welches ich im KaDeWe kaufe. |wavey:


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Merkst was? Du wiedersprichst dir selbst. Entweder es besteht Zwang zur Abgabe oder es ist eine Mischung aus Vereins- und Verbandspacht. Aber beides gleichzeitig geht nunmal nicht
> 
> Aber ja - es besteht Zwang. Da hast du Recht. Wobei es auch hier Ausnahmen von der Regel gibt aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen.
> 
> ...


 
Mensch Wolkenkrieger, dafür, dass Du ein ausgesprochener Karpfenangler bist haben wir ja erstaunliche Schnittmengen... Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal auf Karpen gehen...

Im Ernst: wir sind da ja schon fast auf Arbeitsebene mit unseren Differenzen. Einig scheinen wir zu sein, dass es auch beim Pool Verbesserungspotenziale gibt - so wie übrigens auch in den vereinsorientierten Systemen, wenn diese, wie berichtet von NRW, zu Exklusionen führen. Die Baustellen verlaufen da allerdings nicht entlang der Verbandsgrenzen, sondern eher regional.

Nicht verstanden habe ich, wieso die Zwangseinspeisung der Vereinsgewässer mit der Anpachtungsmöglichkeit des LV im Widerspruch stehen soll - ist aber wohl nur ein Verständnisproblem.

Landesmittel, teilweise auch Fördermittel der EU, fließen dem LAV in Brandenburg schon zu, insbesondere auch für Besatz. Bin jetzt zu faul, die Zahlen aus dem Regal rauszusuchen. 

Was die Havel betrifft, sollten wir vielleicht mal PN machen oder telefonieren. Das würde mich mal interessieren, weil ich bezüglich Havel mal was eingeleiert habe vor Jahren und gerne wüßte, was sich draus entwickelt hat.

Was die Besatzpolitik betrifft, kann man sicher mehr Meinungen haben als Fische im Teich. Aber da meine ich, liegt strukturell schon ein Problem, auch wenn man es als einzelner Angler nicht unbedingt gleich sieht.

Gruß in die Nachbarschaft


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Um dein Beispiel von Dicounter aufzunehemen. Erklär mir doch mal bitte warum das Nutella welches ich bei Netto kaufe anders schmecken soll als das welches ich im KaDeWe kaufe. |wavey:


 
Das Nusspaste N bei N schmeckt genauso wie die Nusspaste N bei NeeNeeNee. Aber hast Du schon mal belgisches Schokoladencreme auf Deinen Löffelblinker geschmiert? Findest Du in keinem Supermarkt - such erst gar nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das Nusspaste N bei N schmeckt genauso wie die Nusspaste N bei NeeNeeNee. Aber hast Du schon mal belgisches Schokoladencreme auf Deinen Löffelblinker geschmiert? Findest Du in keinem Supermarkt - such erst gar nicht.



Belgische Schokoladencreme ist nicht so mein Ding, ich mag denen ihr Bier auch nicht.
Genauso verzichte ich auch auf Angelkarten an Minigewässern wie sie hier bei mir z.T. angeboten werden. Denn wenn es so wäre, wie Du ja schreibst, das teure Gewässer auch gute Gewässer sind müsste es diese Angelkarten zum Nulltarif geben. 
Und nein, es handelt sich nicht um Poolgewässer.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal auf Karpen gehen...



Einladung steht! Es bedarf einer Wochenkarte nebst Nachtangelerlaubnis deinerseits ... mit Gerät kann ich sogar zur Not aushelfen.

Einen feinen Tümpel hab ich auch zur Hand ... und zur Not sogar noch einen zweiten und dritten (hach! so ein Pool ist schon was geiles gell? *gg*)

Für deinen frisch gebrühten Morgenkaffe kann gesorgt werden - der geneigte Karphantaa ist da gut ausgerüstet :q

Ok, ernsthaft jetzt ...



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Einig scheinen wir zu sein, dass es auch beim Pool Verbesserungspotenziale gibt



Unbedingt. Wobei ich fürchte, dass das perfekte System eher Utopie bleiben wird.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nicht verstanden habe ich, wieso die Zwangseinspeisung der Vereinsgewässer mit der Anpachtungsmöglichkeit des LV im Widerspruch stehen soll



Ganz einfach: weil ein Verein, der Mitglied im LAVB werden will, seine Pachtgewässer an den LAVB abtreten muss - der Verein ist also nicht mehr Pächter, wenn er LAVB-Mitglied ist.

Bei Vereinseigentum (also der Verein ist nicht Pächter, sondern Eigentümer) gelten andere Regeln - aber diese Sonderfälle sind zu vernachlässigen, weil beinahe nicht existent.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Landesmittel, teilweise auch Fördermittel der EU, fließen dem LAV in Brandenburg schon zu, insbesondere auch für Besatz.



Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass sich diese Fördermittel nur auf spezielle Besatzmaßnahmen beziehen - Aal, Lachs, Meerforelle. Also bei globalem Interesse an der Arterhaltung.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was die Havel betrifft, sollten wir vielleicht mal PN machen oder telefonieren. Das würde mich mal interessieren, weil ich bezüglich Havel mal was eingeleiert habe vor Jahren und gerne wüßte, was sich draus entwickelt hat.



Können wir tun 



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was die Besatzpolitik betrifft, kann man sicher mehr Meinungen haben als Fische im Teich. Aber da meine ich, liegt strukturell schon ein Problem, auch wenn man es als einzelner Angler nicht unbedingt gleich sieht.



Das mag sein - im Allgemeinen berachtet, leistet der LAVB aber eine grundsolide Arbeit. Wer Fische fangen will, fängt sie auch. In dem einen Tümpel mehr, als in dem anderen - aber es besteht ja Wahlfreiheit. Insofern schränkt es den Angler eher nicht ein.

UND (und das halte ich auch für wichtig): es besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit, an fischereilich genutzten Gewässern zu angeln und dort liegt es im ureigenen Interesse des Fischers, einen gesunden Besatz zu gewährleisten.

Positives Beispiel: Werbellinsee
Ganz negatives Beispiel: Fahrländer See (was mich als Karpfenangler mehr als schmerzt - der See war DAS Synonym für kapitale Wasserschweine ... zu DDR-Zeiten schon).



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Gruß in die Nachbarschaft



Dito |wavey:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Ich würde gern mal eines meiner Gewässerbeispiele aufgreifen und zeigen, dass die "Brotfisch'se" Lösung (Vereinspacht mit gesonderter Kartenausgabe)  mitunter ihre Tücken haben kann:

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass der Kartenausgeber (KA im Kurzen) daran interessiert sein müsste, sein Gewässer so attraktiv wie möglich zu gestalten.

Zur Attraktivität zählt - ganz klar - ein Besatz von möglichst kapitalen Fischen in Artenvielfalt. Vornehmlich.

Aber es zählt auch: Anfahrtsweg, Parkmöglichkeit, Angelstellen.

Nun mein Beispiel: der Fahrlander See (nein, ich habe mich nicht verschrieben - er heißt in der Tat Fahrlander See)!

Einige hundert ha Wasserfläche (wieviele weis ich nicht aber bei einer Ausdehnung von 1,7 x 1,3 km dürfte da einiges an Fläche zusammen kommen) und zugängliche Angelstellen, die man an einer Hand abzählen kann (kein Scheiß jetzt - ist wirklich so). Gelegen ist der See in einem als sumpfig einzustufenden Areal, das beinahe keine Anfahrtsmöglichkeit bietet.

Aus anglerischer Sicht (bis auf uns bekloppte Karpfenangler) vollkommen uninteressant der Tümpel ... und aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht betrachtet im Rahmen einer vereinsinternen Anstrengung nicht attraktiver zu gestalten.

Dieser See wäre nach dem Modell von Brotfisch von vornherein zum Untergang verurteilt. Wie auch immer geartete Anstrengungen zur Erhöhung der Attraktivität wären schon im Planungsstadium zum Scheitern verurteilt - die finanziellen Anstrengungen wären auf Jahrzehnte nicht erwirtschaftbar.

In einem Pool, der finanzielle Lasten verteilt, wäre zumindest ein Mindestbesatz gesichert (nun, in dem speziellen Fall nicht, weil es sich um ein Produktionsgewässer handelt) - eine Erhöhung der Attraktivität wäre gar nicht von Nöten, da eine Ertragssteigerung (finanzieller Natur) nicht zwingend notwendig wäre.

Anderes Beispiel: der Kiessee bei Bestensee.

Anglerisch hoch interessant - besatztechnisch betrachtet und gut zu erreichen.

ABER: wirtschaftlich betrachtet ebenfalls ein Sorgenkind, da für eine effiziente Auslastung VIEL zu wenige Angelstellen vorhanden sind (ja Toxe, ihr Pirschangler seht das anders --- ich hab eben gern etwas mehr Platz).

Der KA wäre nun daran interessiert, diesen See attraktiver zu gestalten. Besatzmaßnahmen führen dabei aber nicht zum Erfolg, da der Besatz ohnehin gut bis sehr gut ist. Einzig die Randbedingungen (Anfahrtsweg, Parkmöglichkeiten und vor allem Angelstellen) böten eine Möglichkeit zur Steigerung der Attraktivität.

Aber wie sollen diese durchgeführt werden? Waldrodung, um Parkfläche zu schaffen? Veränderung der natürlich gewachsenen Uferstruktur, um Angelstellen anzulegen?

Eingriffe in die unmittelbare Natur also? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!

Letztes Beispiel: Sassenpfuhl II

Mitten im Naherholungsgebiet Schorfheide gelegen - und zwar knapp 2km tief im Wald drin!

Anfahrtsmöglichkeiten? Fehlanzeige - aber sowas von! Parkmöglichkeiten? Nunja ... legale nicht wirklich :q

Besatz: der geneigte Hechtjäger kann wahre Sternstunden erleben (Achtung! Geheimtipp *g*) - aber auch der Wallerangler hat seinen Spaß (wobei mir grad einfällt, dass da noch eine offene Rechnung zu begleichen ist - eine komplette Hechtmontage hat mir so ein Vieh abgezogen :r).

Erhöhung der allgemeinen Attraktivität absolut ausgeschlossen. Es ist eine Perle - ganz sicher - aber müsste sie vom Kartenverkauf leben ... lieber nicht dran denken :|

Flache Bugsine ... ohje ohje ... da will ich gar nicht drüber nachdenken, was daraus würde, wenn der aus Kartenverkäufen finanziert werden müsste. An den See verirren sich wirklich nur total Bekloppte ... stundenlanges Waldwandern ... Auto abstellen mit der Gefahr, dass am nächsten Morgen zwei Stück da stehen (zu deutsch: das Auto wird geklaut ... die Autobahnauffahrt macht eine schnelle Flucht zum Kinderspiel) ... Zeckenbefall inclusive.

ABER: Schleien im Wasser, die das Prädikat "kapital" mehr als verdient haben!

Womit ich wieder da wäre: Attraktivität liegt im Auge des betrachters. Bei den Frauen und bei den Tümpeln


----------



## Dunraven (7. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Fangbuch ist ja so, wie Du selber einräumst. Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn man da mehr Erkenntnisse bekommen könnten, aber die Angler fürchten da ja Gängelei und eine Erhöhung der Kartenpreise, wenn die wirklichen Entnahmen "herauskommen" (ist jedenfalls ein klassisches Phänomen in Berlin).




Gleicht sich doch wieder aus.
Die einen fürchten das genannte und scheiben zu wenig rein, die anderen wollen mehr Besatz und haben auf einmal Fänge bis nach Meppen, auch wenn man sie sonst nur ohne Fisch antrifft. Viele Angler wollen doch mehr fangen und mehr Besatz, egal ob nötig oder nicht. Die haben also ein Interesse daran das mehr auf den Listen steht als gefangen wurde damit mehr rein kommt als raus. Dagegen stehen dann die die Angst vor höheren Preisen haben und daher weniger aufschreiben. Da die aber auch jammern wenn es nicht richtig beißt sehe ich die eher in der Minderheit, denn die wissen ja auch wenn sie Fänge unterschlagen, dann werden ihre Fänge nicht besser sondern noch schlechter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Da prallen ja echt philosophische Welten aufeinander ;-))

Eigentlich ists doch einfach, es gibt zwei Modelle, welche eigentlich - unabhängig vom Standort, Westen oder Osten - mit dem entsprechenden Willen überall durchsetzbar sind.

Und beide Modelle haben sowohl für Vereine, Verbände, Verpächter wie Angler ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

Das ist aber wiederum ein typischer Fall für diese saudumme Gesetzgebung bezüglich der Angelei in Deutschland, die in jedem Bundesland wieder anders aussieht.

Was nützt Dir als Angler ne Prüfung, wenn Du eigentlich Jura studiert haben müsstest, um nicht mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu kommen, nur weil in jedem Bundesland das alles anders geregelt ist?


Man hat eine Gewässerfläche X in einem Bundesland, die insgesamt eine Summe X pro Jahr an Pacht und eine weitere Summe X für Besatz und Pflege kostet.

Teilt man dies durch die Zahl der Angler, würde das rauskommen, was der Einzelne unterm Strich zu bezahlen hätte, um in diesem Bundesland an allen Gewässern dann freizügig angeln zu können.

Das ist genau das gleiche, wie wenn ein Verein ein einzelnes Gewässer pachtet und Pachtsumme und das nötige Geld für die Bewirtschaftung - in diesem Fall dann eben geteilt durch die Zahl der Vereinsmitglieder - aufbringen muss.

Die Bewirtschaftung eines Pools ist also per se nix anderes als nur ein größerer Verein mit mehr Gewässern.

Und wie in jedem Verein/Verband gibts da eben bessere und schlechtere.

Da beide Modelle bis auf die Größe eigentlich gleich sind, liegts also nicht am System Pool oder Einzelbewirtschaftung, ob sowas funktioniert oder nicht.

Sondern am Wollen und Können derer, die das jeweils im Einzelnen durchführen (müssen).

Einzelgewässer können sicherlich besser gepflegt sein, weil natürlich der, der teures Geld bezahlt, sich auch mehr engagieren wird und naturgemäß dann auch darauf schaut, dass andere das nicht versauen.

Daraus resultiert dann aber auch sowohl die übliche Fisch- und Gewässerneidgeschichte (mein Gewässer, meine Fische, da soll möglichst kein anderer ran), die dann auch verhindert, dass Verbände insgesamt eine bessere Angelpolitik durchsetzen können, da das alles rein von Egoismen von unten nach oben geprägt ist.

Auf der anderen Seite hat man bei einer Poolbewirtschaftung sicher eher damit zu kämpfen, dass sich der Einzelne weniger mit dem einzelnen Gewässer identifiziert und damit unter Umständen weniger sorgsam sein wird.

Dafür kann dann auf Grund de Zahl der Anger gegenüber Politik und auch Verpächtern anders aufgetreten werden, wenn es nur einen Ansprechpartner landesweit auf der Anglerseite gibt.

Ob da jeder Verpächter und Politiker froh drüber wäre, das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Für Angler wäre es sicher immer toll, mit einer Karte möglichst viele Gewässer einfach beangeln zu können.

Dass dazu dann traditionell der VDSF eben immer der Besitzstandswahrerverband für die Vereine war, während der DAV mehr auf die Angler und weniger auf die Vereine geschaut hat, macht das natürlich nicht einfacher und ist auch sicher eine der Ursachen für die Schwierigkeiten bei der Fusion.

Die Schande dabei ist eigentlich nur der fehlende Durchblick und Wille, man streitet sich lieber  über Vor- und Nacheile der einzelnen Systeme, statt sich einmal hinzusetzen und zu versuchen, die Nachteile beider Systeme weitestmöglich zu eliminieren und die Vorteile zu stärken und zusammen zu führen.

Das wäre in meinen Augen klassische Verbandsarbeit, so etwas anzustossen, zu diskutieren und umzusetzen. 

Wenn man Nachteile eliminiert und Vorteile bündelt, werden sicher auch viele Vereine auch im Westen auf einen solchen Zug aufspringen.

Wenn man nur von der aktuellen Situation ausgeht und an der rumdoktert, statt mal visionär etwas vorwärts zu bringen, wird das natürlich nie was werden.

Und das gilt genauso für die Art der Gewässerbewirtschaftung wie für die Fusion der Verbände..........


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und Du hast völlig Recht: Es bedarf Lösungen, die regional passen. Ein teures Nobelsystem wie around München wird man in Ostdeutschland kaum etablieren können, aber eben auch nicht in Ostfriesland. Und das ist auch gut so. Vielleicht passen sogar gewisse Poolsysteme in "den Westen", aber das weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube, das Phänomen Pool müßte noch mehr erforscht werden. Eben nicht nur aus dem Blickwinkel des Anglers, sondern in seinen Gesamtauswirkungen.



Es gibt eine Grundvoraussetzung für die Bildung von Gewässerpools.

In einem Pool müssen so viele Gewässer der gleichen Qualität sein, dass diese alleine die Zahl der Angler aufnehmen kann. Schlechtere Gewässer sind ein Zubrot.

Ist das nicht der Fall, wird es an den guten Gewässern einen übermäßigen Befischungsdruck geben und diese Gewässer auf ein niedrigeres Niveau drücken.


----------



## volkerm (7. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Guten Morgen, Kollegen.
Ich möchte mich an der Stelle mal für die rege Beteiligung und die zumeist durchdachten und sachlichen Beiträge bedanken.
So macht das Spass.
Zusammengefasst:
Es haben sich in Ost und West über die Jahrzehnte komplett verschiedene (Angel-) Systeme entwickelt.
Von Nord nach Süd gibt es offensichtlich auch noch ein massives finanzielles Gefälle.
Das in Form einer Fusion mit positivem Ausgang für uns unter einen Hut bekommen?
Viel Spass an die Verbandsfürsten.
Ich würde es mir nicht zutrauen.
Wobei- die schnelle Lösung einer faktischen Übernahme durch den VDSF samt dessen teils fragwürdigen Regelungen- keine Zustimmung.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Honeyball (7. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

mmh?|kopfkrat Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass wir in Summe zu kompliziert denken.
Wir in NRW haben doch auch sowas Ähnliches wie Poolgewässer, nämlich die Kanalstrecken des Landesverbandes im Ruhrgebiet. Jeder Kanalangler weiß, dass es besser besetzte und leichter zu befischende Gewässer gibt als ausgerechnet die Kanäle und trotzdem ist die Situation hier so, dass es weder übermäßig schwer ist, eine freie Angelstelle am Kanal zu finden, noch dass trotz eines drastischen Ungleichverhältnisses zwischen Anzahl (potentieller) Angler und verfügbarer Angelgewässer nichts mehr gefangen wird. Gleichzeitig gibt es massenweise von Angelvereinen bewirtschaftete Flussstrecken, so dass der nicht dem Verein angehörende Angler auf 20 Flusskilometer 3 oder 4 verschiedene Tagesscheine benötigen würde, wenn er flexibel unterwegs sein will.

Dass in den mit großer Wasserfläche gesegneten Bundesländern mehr und andersartige Gewässer im Pool verfügbar sind, ist erfreulich für alle, die durch räumliche Wohnortnähe davon profitieren können.

Mein Ansatz (und persönliches Wunschdenken) wäre es, wenn *alle* Kanäle und Hafengebiete, alle größeren Fließgewässer ab einem bestimmten Punkt (z.B. Übergang von der Äschen- zur Barbenregion oder definiert nach Mindestbreite), alle künstlich angelegten Gewässer ab einer zu bestimmenden Mindestgröße (z.B. Talsperren) und alle Naturseen ebenfalls ab einer zu definierenden Größe *bundesweit* zu einem großen bundesweiten Pool zusammen zu fassen und gegen eine vertretbare Jahresgebühr *jedem* deutschen Angler sowie gegen eine vertretbare Tages-, Wochen- Monatsgebühr auch jedem Touristen und jedem am Angeln interessierten Menschen egal welcher Herkunft sowie kostenlos allen Jugendlichen zwischen 12 und 18 zugänglich zu machen. (Dass Kinder bis 12 kostenlos mit jedem Angler mitangeln dürfen sollten ist für mich ohnehin selbstverständlich).

Aber in unserem Bürokratenstaat bleibt dies wohl für immer und ewig ein Traum|rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

_Vorab: hab den bisherigen Thread nur überflogen und kenne die Situation vor Ort in vielen Bundesländern nicht wirklich gut._

Möchte mal ein Beispiel bringen, wie man den Poolgedanken auch im Kleinen umsetzen kann:

Mein Angelverein kooperiert mit mehreren Vereinen der direkten Umgebung, beispielsweise Besatzgemeinschaft am Fließgewässer, Jungendaktionen, etc.
Darüber hinaus kann jedes Mitglied dieser Vereine über _Austauschkarten_ kostenlos(!) in den Gewässern der anderen gleichberechtigt(!) angeln.

Praktisch sieht das so aus, dass ich in die entsprechenden Angelläden fahre, gegen Vorlage meiner Vereinszugehörigkeit + eines Pfandes eine mehrere Tage gültige Erlaubniskarte für die Gewässer des gewünschten Vereins bekomme. Karte später zurück, Pfand zurück.

Die "Gefahr", dass dies ausgenutzt wird, in der Form, dass ich in den billigsten Verein eintrete und permanent in den besseren Gewässern der teureren Vereine fische, wird nahezu ausgeschlossen, da die Austauschkarten zeitlich und auch in ihrer verfügbaren Gesamtzahl limitiert sind. 
Heißt: alle Austauschkarten grad weg, bekomme ich keine und muss warten, bis wieder eine da ist. Auch ein immer wieder ausleihen auf Dauer wird nicht akzeptiert.

Das Prozedere ist bisher gut angekommen, Probleme und Mißbrauch gleich Null.
Gastangler profitieren zugegebenrmaßen nicht davon, müssen weiterhin Tageskarten kaufen, womit sie nicht überall fischen können.

Auch wenn das nicht annähernd die hier angesprochene "große Vision" ist, sehe ich diese unkomplizierte, regionale  Lösung als empfehlenswert an.


----------



## gründler (7. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Moin

Bei uns sind es ca.20 Vereine die vor gut 20 Jahren eine IG gegründet haben.

Jeder Verein stellt ein Gewässer/abschnitt zur Verfügung was dann von allen IG Mitgliedern immer beangelt werden kann.
Also wann und wie man will,ohne Austauschkarten....etc.

So hab ich hier im *Westen,*im Umkreis von ca.100km die möglichkeit verschiedene Gewässer zu befischen.

Die IG wurde auch gegründet um mehr Mitspracherecht zu haben (Nabu,Pacht,Anliegen....) und um auch stärker gegen Gegner zu sein.
Besatz sowie Mefo Lachsprogramme gibt es auch,und alle Vereine ziehen so gut sie können an einem Seil.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



> Die IG wurde auch gegründet um mehr Mitspracherecht zu haben (Nabu,Pacht,Anliegen....) und um auch stärker gegen Gegner zu sein


Genau das, was ich ja geschrieben hatte..


----------



## Brotfisch (7. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da prallen ja echt philosophische Welten aufeinander ;-))
> 
> Eigentlich ists doch einfach, es gibt zwei Modelle, welche eigentlich - unabhängig vom Standort, Westen oder Osten - mit dem entsprechenden Willen überall durchsetzbar sind.
> 
> ...



Wirklich ein tolles Statement! Kann man mehrmals lesen. Und das Beste: Wir machen hier die wahre Verbandsarbeit. 

Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag: Kannst Du im vorletzten Absatz das Wort "rumdoktert" durch etwas anderes ersetzen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Naja, uns Verbandsarbeit zu unterstellen halte ich fast schon für eine Herabsetzung, wir versuchen ja schliesslich vernünftige und gute Arbeit zu machen....


----------



## Dunraven (8. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Das sowas geht sehe ich ja auch bei mir im Verein. Wir haben 155 freigegeben Gewässer, dazu noch ein paar frisch gekaufte oder im Kauf befindliche die noch nicht freigegeben worden sind. Mitglied kann fast jeder werden, der Jahresbeitrag kostet 50 Euro für Herren, 35 Euro für Damen und 20 Euro für Jugendliche und Kinder. Tageskarten gibt es auch unbegrenzt für 6 Euro und auch weitere Karten bis hin zur Monatskarte für 35 Euro. Nachteil für Gastangler, sie dürfen nur 2 Friedfischruten und 2 Raubfischruten nutzen bzw. eine Wurfrute. Dazu dürfen sie nicht an manche Gewässer, das hat nichts mit Exklusivität für Mitglieder zu tun sondern damit das Gastangler nicht in Naturschutzgebiete dürfen und damit eben nicht an die Gewässer die darunter fallen. Macht aber auch irgendwie Sinn da die meist auch jeweils eigene Regelungen haben die schon für Vereinsmitglieder manchmal verwirrend sind. Aber ich denke mit den Einschränkungen können die Gastangler auch leben.

Mit den meisten Nachbarvereinen gibt es auch Austauschkarten. Die sind dann aber weniger dafür gedacht das man da kostenlos angeln kann sondern der Sinn ist normal das man sich mit deren Mitglieder zum gemeinsamen Angeln trifft um so auch die Zusammenarbeit und Freundschaft untereinander zu verbessern. Zudem gibt es auch Regelungen über Mitbefischungsrechte an manchen Strecken. Da können z.B. unsere Mitglieder einige Km vom Kanal des anderen Vereins mit unserer Mitgliedschaft befischen, während deren Mitglieder eben bei uns einige Km befischen dürfen. Da profitieren dann beide Seiten davon, auch wenn es für die kleineren Nachbarvereine mit wenigen Strecken  natürlich eine größere Aufwertung ist als für uns (wo hauptsächlich die Anwohner der Umgebung den Vorteil haben während die anderen ja auch so genug Alternativen haben), aber wenn die Qualitativ gleichwertig sind, so ist das egal weil alle davon profitieren. Und da die Strecken auch verteilt sind profitieren einige davon da eben manche nahe an Strecke X wohnen, andere dafür nahe an Strecke Y, ect. 

Bis auf einige Probleme mit dem Umgang mit unseren Austauschkarten bei einem Nachbarverein, wegen denen es dieses Jahr eben mal keine gibt, läuft das aber schon seit Jahren gut.


----------



## Brotfisch (8. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, uns Verbandsarbeit zu unterstellen halte ich fast schon für eine Herabsetzung, wir versuchen ja schliesslich vernünftige und gute Arbeit zu machen....


 
Stimmt, bei nochmaligem Lesen habe ich Dich überinterpretiert. Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass Du zum Ausdruck bringen wolltest, dass das Gehirnschmalz, dass wir hier kneten, eigentlich von den Funktionären geknetet werden müsste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

müsste ja - aber können die das?


----------



## Brotfisch (8. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> müsste ja - aber können die das?


 
Diejenigen, die nicht fettreduziert sind (um im Bild zu bleiben, ich meine nicht den Body Mass Index), müssten das. Aber vielleicht ist die Petrischale "Spitzenfunktionäre" kein geeigneter Nährboden für neue Ideenkeime. Das wäre aber gut, wenn es so wäre. Dafür braucht es aber Input von jenseits der üblichen JHV's, Verbandsausschuss- und Sonstwas-Sitzungen. Dem verschließen sich die Verbände bisher noch sehr stark, wie man an der VDSF-Gesprächsverweigerung deutlich sieht. Die Zeit der Erdbunker ist vorbei.
Um so mehr sollten wir hier ideenreich sein, damit es nicht am Ende heißt: Niemand wußte es besser. (Ich hoffe, da ist jetzt keine historische Anspielung drin, soll jedenfalls nicht.)
Wenn wir hier der "Ideenpool" sind - ein wenig Stammtisch gehört unter Anglern natürlich auch dazu - dann werden die auch mit uns reden.
Wenigstens über ihre Anwälte....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



> Wenigstens über ihre Anwälte....


;-)))))))))))


----------



## volkerm (8. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Wir schreiben uns hier einen Wolf.
Schön soweit, gute Diskussion.
Was ist von hieraus machbar?
Wie kann man von hier Einfluss nehmen?
Wenn man sich hier den Wolf schreibt, möchte ich persönlich auch gern was erreichen.
Sonst ist das Nonsens.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Wir können nicht mehr als informeirren, diskutieren und Samenkörner legen - den Arsxx hochkriegen müssen trotzdem noch die Angler und Vereine, um endlich fähige Verbände und Funkitonäre zu bekomen...


----------



## volkerm (8. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Wann kommt der gemeine deutsche Arxxx hoch?


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wann kommt der gemeine deutsche Arxxx hoch?



In aller Regel erst, wenn es an den eigenen, persönlichen Freßnapf geht. Und damit fast immer zu spät. 

Trotzdem, Nein, grade drum....Weitermachen.#6


----------



## Brotfisch (8. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wir schreiben uns hier einen Wolf.
> Schön soweit, gute Diskussion.
> Was ist von hieraus machbar?
> Wie kann man von hier Einfluss nehmen?
> ...


 
Lieber Volker, und lieber Thomas mit den nachfolgenden comments,

es ist richtig, wir schreiben uns hier einen Wolf. Aber wir müssen uns ein Rudel schreiben. 
Der Fluss der Gedanken, Ideen und Meinungen, den Thomas und die Board-Mods hier in zum fließen bringen, sollte doch nicht im Ozean der elektronischen Buchstaben versickern. Das muss zusammenfließen in ein überzeugendes Angebot, das schließlich einer noch breiteren Basis bekannt gemacht wird. Ein Angebot, dass den Interessierten deutlich macht, dass es jenseits der schmalspurigen offiziellen Eingleisigkeiten der Verbände etwas gibt, was auf Verbesserung und Weiterentwicklung abzielt. Etwas, was dazu führt, dass die Gemeinschaft der organisierten und nichtorganisierten Angler zu mehr in der Lage ist, als das, was die Verbände abliefern. Wir müssen deutlich machen, dass Alternativen möglich sind, dass es Menschen gibt, die Alternativen nicht nur denken können, sondern auch umsetzen wollen. Wir brauchen Visionen, aber wir brauchen auch Programme. Wir müssen hier schreiben, damit ein Ruck durch die Angler geht. Dazu müssen wir müssen noch konzeptioneller werden. 

Jeder thread ist wichtig. Aber jeder thread hat einen Anfang und ein Ende. Was im AB rauskommt, ist virtuell, "allseits beliebtes Internet". Wir müssen etwas bieten, was Angler zur Mehrheit machen können. Was den Verbänden fehlt, ist die Programmatik. Wir müssen genau in diese Lücke. Dieses alles lesen Leute, die sich nicht an unseren Diskussionen beteiligen. Sie stimmen zu, aber sie haben kaum Möglichkeit, dafür einzutreten.
Thomas meint, dass die Funktionäre unfähig sind. Wenn das so ist, dann sind Angler daran gewöhnt, dass es nichts Besseres gibt. Aber es gibt etwas Besseres. Wenn wir es schaffen. Was wir innerhalb der Verbände brauchen ist eine Partei (keine Anglerpartei im Bundestag). Den Sprung müssen wir wagen. Und den können wir wagen. Wir müssen von der Erregung zur Bewegung kommen. Aber das geht nur über das Wort.
Also schreibt Euch viele Wölfe!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Jeder thread ist wichtig. Aber jeder thread hat einen Anfang und ein Ende. Was im AB rauskommt, ist virtuell, "allseits beliebtes Internet". Wir müssen etwas bieten, was Angler zur Mehrheit machen können. Was den Verbänden fehlt, ist die Programmatik. Wir müssen genau in diese Lücke. Dieses alles lesen Leute, die sich nicht an unseren Diskussionen beteiligen. Sie stimmen zu, aber sie haben kaum Möglichkeit, dafür einzutreten.
> Thomas meint, dass die Funktionäre unfähig sind. Wenn das so ist, dann sind Angler daran gewöhnt, dass es nichts Besseres gibt. Aber es gibt etwas Besseres. Wenn wir es schaffen. Was wir innerhalb der Verbände brauchen ist eine Partei (keine Anglerpartei im Bundestag). Den Sprung müssen wir wagen. Und den können wir wagen. Wir müssen von der Erregung zur Bewegung kommen. Aber das geht nur über das Wort.
> Also schreibt Euch viele Wölfe!



Gefällt mir. #6


----------



## Honeyball (9. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Völlig richtig interpretiert und kommuniziert!!!

So langsam zeigt sich an immer mehr politischen Ecken der Anglerwelt Deutschlands, dass diese scharf genug sind, dass einzelne oder mehrere an"ecken".

Dass wir gelesen werden, sieht man ja nicht nur an den Gastlesern und denjenigen, die hinter anonymen Nicknames versteckt keine Gelegenheit zur Anfeindungen und Angriffen verstreichen lassen, sondern auch an der Art gewisser Reaktionen in anderen Veröffentlichungen, offenen Briefen, Flugblättern bis hin zu haltlosen juristischen Drohversuchen.

Seit Neuerem kann man immer mehr und immer öfter Verhaltensweisen und Reaktionen feststellen, die ohne die hier von uns forcierte Diskussion, Information und Öffentlichmachung wohl ausgeblieben oder andersartig gewesen wären. Wir werden "verallgemeinert erwähnt" (Zitat:"in großen Diskussionsforen im Internet") oder namentlich benannt. Wer nach den diversen Themen googelt, landet hier und kann sich einlesen.
Und auch wenn es bis jetzt nur ganz kleine Nahtstellen sind: Wir fangen an zu wirken!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Und deswegen machen wir munter weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225792


----------



## Zoddl (10. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Mal was ganz anderes(???) so nebenbei:
Gestern hatte unser Ex - Vereinschef auf der Vereinsversammlung einen  Fragebogen verlesen. Dieser war/ist Bestandteil einer laufenden Studie  unter Federführung von Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus. Worum es bei dieser Studie  letztendlich gehen soll bzw. welche Erkenntnisse daraus gewonnen werden  sollen, war natürlich nicht zu lesen.
Inhaltlich befassten sich die Fragen vorrangig (was ich nur grob mitbekommen hab) um Besatz- und Hegepolitik durch den eigenen Verein  bzw. den Verband im Gewässerverbund. Diese sollten u.a. auch nach diversen Gesichtspunkten  (ökologisch, wirtschaftlich, habitatgemäss etc.pp.) eingeschätzt und  beurteilt werden. 

Desweiteren waren auch sehr persönliche Fragen dabei:
verheiratet?,  Schulabschluss?, Alter?, Beruf?, eigene Leistungsbereitschaft?, eigene (private) Zufriedenheit?
und diverse weitere Kleinigkeit, die mit der vorher befragten Besatz-/Hegepolitik recht wenig zu tun hatten. Aber eben Dinge, die man (bei ausgefüllten Fragebogen) sicher nicht  durch die eigene Mitgliederversammlung reicht. 

(Den Fragebogen werde ich noch versuchen zu organisieren, falls er ohnehin nicht im Netz zu finden ist.)

Kurios fand ich hierbei den Adressaten:
Arlinghaus hat definitiv keine Adresse von uns, also wird er sich diese  irgendwoher besorgen müssen. Unser Landesverband und zuständige Behörden haben die Anschrift  unseres neuen Chefs.
Einzig das Schreiben im Frühjahr vom Mohnert (Reaktion auf die Austrittserklärung vom TLAV) ging noch an die "alte" Adresse. Muss nix bedeuten... nur so nebenbei.


Bezüglich des erneut aktuellen Themas Fusion der Bundesverbände  und der "internen" Haltung/Meinung des VDSF zum Gewässerpool, frag ich mich, was der "Quark" aber gerade *jetzt* soll? 

Ohne dies als Vorwurf gegen Brotfisch formulieren zu wollen:
Der Diskussionsverlauf hier hat gezeigt, das es selbst als Ex-VDSF - Funktionär immer noch gewisse... tja, wie drücke ich das jetzt einigermassen aus... Verständnisprobleme über die Funktions- und Wirkungsweise eines Gewässerpools vorhanden sind, wie er durch die LV Sachsen und Brb betrieben wird. Und diese auch weiterhin in den "aktuellen" Köpfen existieren.

Ganz zu schweigen von den hier genannten Gewässern, deren "zumutbarer Befischungsdruck" lapidar gesagt "behördlich" geregelt wird.


Bauchschmerzen bekomme ich, wenn ich mir überlege, welche Aussagen man aus solch einer Studie treffen/herleiten kann, sofern denn man dazu willens ist. Ist die Arbeit einmal veröffentlicht, haben schliesslich nicht nur VDSF, DAFV oder DAV dazu Zugang. 
Um die Pufforellen im Vereinsteich zur alljährlichen Feier mach ich mir dabei keine Gedanken. Die gibts nämlich nicht...


Grüzze


----------



## ivo (10. September 2011)

*AW: Poolgewässer*

Arlinghaus hat in Studien nachgewiesen, dass Gewässer mit hohem Befischungsdruck die Küchenfenstermethode sinnvoll sein kann bzw ist. Der Fragebogen dürfte in die gleiche Richtung gehen, wenn er vom Professor kommt. Für verlässliche Daten ist es gut einige persönliche Daten des Befragten zu erheben. Damit lassen sich z.B. bestimmte Altersgruppen differenzierter betrachten.


----------

